# لدي فكر عن عدم وجود خالق ، أستأذنكم تسمعوني ..



## zama (4 أكتوبر 2014)

ألتزم بالقانون ، لكن لكي أبدأ ، لابد من التنويه لبعض الأمور :

1- ربما قلت هذا قبل سابق ، لكن الآن بشكل مختلف ..

2- لا أقصد بكلامي أِقناعكم ، بل مناقشتكم ، ريثما أكون مُخطئ ، أنا لا أبغي سوي الصح أينما يكون هو ..

3- أستأذن ، النقاش مفتوح ، حتي يتم التوصل لنتيجة مُقنعة  ، حتي لا يكون كلام و السلام ، لـ حين ثبوت 

بالدلائل  العقلية صحة الكلام و عند عدم الإقتناع يُغلق الموضوع ، لو كنت مُخطئ في طلبي ، أرجو التعديل 

بهدوء لا أستهجان لموقفي ، أنا أظن بحضراتكم كل خير ..

4- أستأذن ، عدم التشتيت بالصور ، لأني لا أقتنع بها ، نظراً لما تحمله من تركيبات ..

5- اللجوء للأدلة الآثرية ، لا يفيد ، لأنها ما إلا كناية عن واقع للأقدمين ، واقع القُدامي لا يُعني الصحة ، أنا 

آثري الدراسة بالخصوص ، بينما أطلب اللجوء للفلسفة أي أنها علم التفكير بمختلف العلوم ..

أشكركم ، أسف للأستطراد الغير مُسهب ..

==

القضية الأولي : كيف وُجدت الخليقة ، مَّـنْ أوجدها ؟؟

القضية الثانية : التركيب الغاية في الدقة للإنسان و الخليقة هو دليل لوجود خالق ؟؟

القضية الثالثة : ما هو الخالق ، ما تكوينه ؟؟

==

للمعلومة : الإلحاد و اللادينية يختلفوا في المظهر و يتفقوا في المضمون ..

الإلحاد : هو إنكار الخالق و الدين و جعلهم نكرة ، ذلك الإلحاد الإيجابي ، أما السلبي فيكتفي بنكر الخالق و لا يُحقر مِنْ شأنه ..

اللادينية : هي إنكار الأديان و موضوعاتها و الأعتراف بالخالق و إنكار ما بعد الموت ، أي يعترفوا بالفناء ..

بالتالي من خلال إيضاح التعريفين ببساطة ، يتبين لنا أنهما يتطابقان بالجوهر و لهم طباق المظهر ..

==

*ردي من خلال تفكيري ليس منقول* :

* الخليقة وُجدت بالصدفة _ تعريف الصدفة برأيئ : هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان بشرط المرة الواحدة _ كونها 

لا هدف منها ..

* لو كان هناك عاقل أوجد الخليقة ، لكان أوجد منها هدف ، بدلاً من التعب المبذول بها و بالأخر كله هينتهي 
..

* بالتالي الخليقة ليس لها هدف ، بالتالي الصدفة هي محلها ، الصدفة كبيرة عـ الكون كمان ..

* لو ظهر شخص يقول " إن الهدف من الكون هو تمجيد الخالق " سأرد عليه قائلاً 

_ رد ناتج من تفكيري لا منقول _ " الخالق ليس كامل لأنه يحتاج لعبيد تُمجده لأنه كائن أبوي مُتكبر لا حنون "..

* السؤال عن مًّـنْ أوجد الخليقة ، هو سؤال يتعلق بالسببية ، ذلك شئ آدمي فقط ، لأن الإنسان هو أكبر 

كيان بالكون ، خاصة بعد ثبوت أنه لا خالق بالسطريّ السالفين الذكر ، الأنسان هو مًّـنْ يُوجَّد الأشياء ، عقل 

الإنسان دائماً يسأل عن السببية لأنه دائماً يفكر بالنتيجة ، لكل نتيجة سبب ، لذلك يسأل العقل عن السببية ..

* الوجود موجود و العدم معدوم (( يعني ، كل ما هو ظاهر _ ليس شرط المرئي _ فهو موجود )) ..

* هناك نوعان من العدم (( رأيئ من مختلف القراءات )) : عدم الأصل و عدم الصورة ..

* عدم الأصل هو أن الشئ لا يكون موجود بالأساس ، ذلك مستحيل ..

* عدم الصورة هو مثل تحويل المادة بين صورها (( يعني الخشب بالنار يتحول إلي فحم ، بالتالي أصبح عدم صورة )) ..

* المادة لا تُفني و لا تُستحدث من عدم إطلاقاً ، بالتالي أستحالة يكون هناك عدم للأصل ، الحياة دائرة ..

* لإثبات الزمان ، الذي يتعلق بتعريف الصدفة ، فالزمان لا يحده تعاقب ليل و نهار و شموس و عقارب الساعة 

و غيره ، إنما الزمان موجود قبل كل ذلك ، ذلك من خلال تعاقب الأحداث الطبيعية (( مثل الأنفجار العظيم و 

ظهور المادة السوداء )) ، ذلك موجز ما كتبته من رأيئ ..

* ما الإثبات أن الأرض خُلقت في سبع أيام ؟؟ كام يوم خُلق الكون إذن ؟؟ 

* مع العلم أنني أعرف أن كلمة يوم مجازية ..

* تلك هي القضية الأولي ..

==

القضية الثانية : 

* مًّـنْ يتشدق بالقول " أن الخليقة غاية بالدقة ؟؟ " ، هوضح عدم الدقة و هفترض الدقة ..

* الأرض بها براكين و زلازل و فيضانات قبل الثورة الصناعية ، مثل زلزال شهلي الصين 1290 ، زلزال لشبونة البرتغال 1755 ..

* أعرف أهمية البراكين (( مثل توليد الكهرباء من حرارتها ، الرماد البركاني يُخصب الأرض الزراعية )) ، لكن 

البراكين ليس لها أهمية ، بل من فضل العلم أنه يُحاول أن يُحول أي كارثة لفائدة (( لا إله إلا العقل و العلم 
وحده عبده و رسوله )) ..

* تصادم الشهب و النيازك بالكواكب ، هل هذه دقة ؟؟ تُميت أبرياء ، هل هذه دقة ؟؟

* مثل سقوط نيزك علي تشيليا روسيا ، العجيب : يوم ما تحصل كارثة يقولك أصحاب الأديان ، دي حكمة ربنا !!

* الكائنات الآدمية الملتصقة ، هل هذه دقة ؟؟ !!

* هفترض جدالاً و ليس جدلاً الدقة بكل شئ (( الأنسان ، الطبيعة )) ، ذلك ليس معناه وجود خالق بردو ،

لأن هناك الأنسان له قدرة محدودة ، مفترض أن عمل الخالق من براعته لا يكون محدود ، ذلك بلغة الأديان ..

* أما بـ لغة الحقيقة لغير الأديان ، أن الأنسان مُتجدد ، أي أنه يقدر الوصول لأئ شئ بعقله الذي لا حدود له 

بشرط العلم ..

==

القضية الثالثة :

ما هو الخالق ، ما تكوينه ؟؟

* هل الخالق مجرد فكرة ؟؟

* هل الخالق هواء مُرتقي (( مش أي هواء يعني )) ؟؟

* هل الخالق نار و نور ؟؟ 

* هل الخالق كلمة ؟؟

* لو الخالق أوجد الطبيعة ، إذن الطبيعة من صنيعة يديه ، معني ذلك أن مكونات الطبيعة لم تأتي سوي منه ،

إذن فهو ليس بمرتقي عنا ، بل من نفس خواصنا (( ذلك أستنتاجي الغير مسترسل )) ..

==

*نصيحة *

أعترف أنني مُتعب جداً ، برغم ما أمتلكه من برهان علي عدم وجود خالق ، أأخذ العديد من عقاقير المهدئات 

، قلت هذا لا للإسهاب بل للصراحة و الأمانة ، أخاف من أن يكون هناك إله يسحقني سحقاً ، أتمني أن لا 

يكون أحد بـ مثل تعبي ، أتمنالكم الخير فقط ..


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أكتوبر 2014)

متابع الردود الفلسفية


----------



## soul & life (4 أكتوبر 2014)

مش عارفة ازاى انت وصلت لكده.. 

والانجيل ؟!! والروح القدس اللى جواك ؟؟ والقديسين؟؟!! والكنيسة ؟؟!! والقداس ؟؟!

 الرب موجود واحنا موجودين بفضله معنديش اثبات اكتر من انى بشعر بيه وبيشعر بيا بيعرفنى لما بقف اودامه بكلمه ويكلمنى ولو مريت بضيقة بلمح ايده بتعمل من اجلى ولمصلحتى  ..

يمكن كلامى مش هيكون مقنع بالنسبة ليك ويمكن يكون ابسط من اللى ممكن تكون منتظر تسمع  لكن انا بصراحة مش  عندى شىء ممكن يقال اكثر من كده
لكن عندى صلاتى يوميا هرفعها لاجلك وهطلب من رب المجد يسوع ينور طريقك ويبعد عنك اى غمامة ممكن تلهيك او تجعلك غير مدرك مدى محبة وحنان رب المجد ليك
الرب معك اخى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اكبر اثبات على وجود الخالق الرب يسوع هو وجود الخليقة والكون باكمله اذ لم يتكون بالصدفه لوحده بل هو ناتج عن خلق الرب الاله يسوع المسيح وثاني اكبر اثبات على وجود الخالق هو وجودك انت وخلقك انت حيث انت من جسد ونفس وروح جسدك فاني اما نفسك وروحك فابديتان افلم تفكر كيف خلقت انت بكل اجهزة جسمك المختلفة والمتوافقة مع بعضها البعض وكيف تمتلك نفسا وروحا ابديتان وكيف ان العلماء لحد الان لم يستطيعوا ان يصنعوا روبوتا واحدا يعمل بكل الاعمال التي تقوم بها انت بل بعشر اعمالك التي تستطيع انت القيام بها اكل هذا جاء بالصدفة كيف ذلك لا شئ يوجد من العدم وينطبق على ذلك الكون من حولك والاشياء الي تراها بعينك والتي غير مرئية بعينك وكل المخلوقات الحية وغير الحية من ضمنها نحن جنس بني البشر الا ترى عظمة الخالق وهيبته في خلائقه الا ترى ان سبب وجودك في الحياة هو حب الخالق الله الرب يسوع المسيح لك ليس انت وحدك فقط بل لكل البشر باجمعهم من دون استثناء اذ لم يخلقك الله فقط بل دبر وسيلة عظيمة لخلاصك من خطيئة ابويك الاولين ادم وحواء التي ورثتها انت عنهم التي عاقبتها الموت والهلاك الابدي  اذ تقول كلمة الله ( بين الله محبته لنا اذ ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا) وفي موضع اخر  تقول كلمة الله( هكذا احب الله العالم اذ لم يشفق على ابنه الوحيد بل بذله في سبيل احبائه كي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية) تذكر انك ترفض الاعتراف بالله الخالق الرب يسوع وبوجوده وعاقبة هذا المعتقد وخيمة ازل الافكار الشيطانية هذه من دماغك واعترف لله الرب يسوع بخطاياك واطلب منه غفرانك وكن مؤمنا به وليس غير مؤمنا به لان الايمان والاعتراف به يقودك للحياة الابدية وتذكر ان الرب يسوع قد قال ( من انكرني امام الناس انكره انا امام ابي الذي في السموات )


----------



## اليعازر (4 أكتوبر 2014)

اﻻبن الحبيب زما
اسمح لي ان اخاطبك بهذه الصيغة، فأنا اب واتفهم وجعك لكنني ﻻ اوافقك على ما ذهبت اليه.
لن اناقشك فيما ذهبت اليه، فالطريق الذي سلكته هو طريق مسدود ﻻ منفذ له...لكنني اؤكد لك بأنك بتخليك عن ايمانك تكون قد تخليت عن مخدة اﻻمان التي كنت تنام عليها...تخليت عن الصدر الحنون الذي كنت تشكي له همومك....وما هي النتيجه ?... ببساطه النتيجه لجؤك الى المهدئات كي تهدأ نفسك التائهة التي فقدت صمام امانها..
ادعوك بكل محبة ان تعيد النظر في طريقة معالجتك لﻷمور..معرفة الله ﻻ تتطلب هذا القدر من التعقيد، ونظرتك لﻷمور بهذه الطريقة لن تصل بك الى ما تصبو له...
اصلي الى الرب من  اجلك من اجل ينير طريقك لتسلك درب معرفته لتهدأ نفسك....آمين.
.


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2014)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، انا لن ادخل في نقاش لأثبت لشخصك الحلو أي شيء على الإطلاق، لأن الله ليس موضوع للنقاش العلمي والفكري، لا لأن العلم خطأ أو العقل لا لزوم له، بالطبع لأ، لأن العقل مهم والتفكير لازم للإنسان بل وضروري، لأن لا يُلغى العقل على الإطلاق، لأن حتى تعامل الله مع الإنسان هو في العقل أيضاً، ولكنه يجعل العقل يستنير بنوره الخاص لكي يرى ويبصر حقائق، وليس تهيآت أو مجرد أفكار أو عقيدة يؤمن بها ويُصدقها، لأن الإيمان الحي ليس قفزة في الظلام، بل نقلة من الظلمة للنور...

بالطبع أُحيي فيك جداً صدقك، لأنه هو من سيقودك لطريق الحياة والحق، وأقل من القليلين هم من يتكلمون بالصدق بلا خجل، وهذا هو الصحيح، وأنا فقط سأضع لشخصك العزيز نقاط بسيطة، لا لكي أقنعك لأني لا أحب أن أُقنع أحد فكرياً، ولكني أوجهه للحق فقط كما عرفته ورأيته...

أخي الحبيب، حينما تتعرف على شخصية فأنك تتعرف عليها أولاً من خلال القراءة والسمع، وان وجدت استحسان في التعرف على الشخصية ذاتها بسبب أنك أعجبت بها، فأن شوقك يدفعك ويجعلك تسعى بجديه أن تفتش عنها لكي تلتقي بها وتتعايش معها وتسمع منها شخصياً حتى ينشا بينكما صداقة حقيقية، وكذلك الله، فهو ليس فكرة ولكنه شخص، وهو شخص يُريد أن يُقيم شركة معنا، لذلك بادر إلينا بإعلان ذاته في التاريخ الإنساني على مر العصور باختيار شعب خاص يعلن ذاته من خلال تعامله معه، وفي ملء الزمان استعلن لنا ذاته في الابن الحبيب الذي أخذ جسدنا لكي يُلبسنا ذاته، ولحد هذا فهو ليس بغريب عنك لأنك سمعته كثيراً جداً وتحفظة عن ظهر قلب، ولكن ما ينقصك فقط هو السمع والرؤية واللمسه، لا أقصد بالطبع أن تسمع عن الله، بل أن تسمع من الله، ولا أن ترى رؤية عقل فكر، بل ترى نور وجه الله المُشرق، وان تلمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة، وهذا بالطبع لن يأتي إلا بشوق القلب للقاء، والله بالطبع صاحب المبادرة، ولنا فقط أن نطلب ونلتمس نور وجهه ليُضيء علينا فنستنير ونعرفه إله حي وحضور مُحيي...

لذلك سنظل ندور ونلف في حلقات مفرغة، وممكن نقنع بعض بأن وراء الخليقة إله عظيم، ولكن الأعظم من هذا كله لقاء الله الحي وإشراق نوره، لذلك أصلي واطلب من الله أن يُظهر ويعلن لك ذاته ويشع في قلبك وفكرك نوره الفائق، والرؤيا إلى ميعاد فالرب قريب... كن معافي


----------



## zama (4 أكتوبر 2014)

أشكركم أساتذتي و أخواتي ، حضراتكم كلمتوني بشكل ما بين تمنيات و صلوات .. 

لماذا حضراتكم تركتم البرهان للحوار ، أليس هذا مكان الحوار ، أم أين مكانه بالمنتدي ،ألم أكن مؤهل للحوار ، أم ماذا بعد ؟؟ !!


----------



## aymonded (4 أكتوبر 2014)

لا يا غالي الموضوع مش كده خالص انا باتكلم من جهة الخبرة ولقاء الله، مش قصدي ادخل في حوار مش علشان انت مش مؤهل، بالطبع لأ الموضوع أني عايز اضع المفهوم الصحيح لمعرفة الله شخص حي وحضور مُحيي.. كن معافي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

همشي معاك ان الخلق هو صدفه عمياء عشواء حتي لو كانت سنته النظام و الترتيب الرائع جدا  بس الخليقه كلها صماء غير واعيه و جافه ماعدا الاحياء ..متدرجه في الوعي و الذكاء من الحشره حتي تصل للذروة في الانسان....ليه الحيوانات عندها غريزه ووعي و عايشه.بلاش ....مش اثبات..ليه الانسان مخلوق جواه نزعه انه يعرف الحقيقه حتي لو كان ملحد زيك...ليه انتا تعبان و بتدور ...لان جواك شعله الهيه عايزه تطلع بيك لفوق...ليه الانسان عنده عقل و مشاعر و ضمير بيفرق بين صح و غلط مزروعين جواه حتي لو ملحد؟ ليه كلنا عايزين الافضل...دايما الوظيفه الافضل الزواجه الافضل والعيشه الافضل...ليه بنفكر في بكرة ليه مخلوقين عندنا هدف في الحياه عكس الصخور و الحجر الاصم عايزين نشتغل و ننجح و نحب و نتحب...هتقولي ايه الهدف من حياتي هقولك كفايه انك تقوم الصبح تكلم حد او تقوم تدور علي اكل في التلاجه او تنزل تتفسح..تفاصيل هايفه اوي بتخليك انسان مش حجر..ليه الانسان دايما محطوط في دماغه دونا عن الكائنات كلها فكره انه يا يثبت وجود خالق يا ينكر حتي وجوده...لو الموضوع صدفه و عشوائي يهمنا ليه؟ ليه الانسان من بدء خلقه و هو بيدور حتي قبل اعلان  اله العبرانيين عن نفسه  الذي لا تؤمن انت به؟ علشان ضعيف؟ الملحد بيقول انه الانسان من عجزه منذ الاف السنين عن تفسير الحقيقه امن باله يسد له الفراغات و بقي اسمه اله الفراغات..طب دلوقتي العلم قالنا كتير...لسه ليه برضه بنناقش قضيه فيه اله و لالا و الدليل انتا؟ 


فيه حاجه كبيره اوي فوق تفكيرنا علي فكره و لو الامور بالبساطه و السطحيه الي انتا متخيلها مكنش حد تعب صدقني...
ليه فيه شر؟ عشان الانسان مصمم انه مافيش اله و ماشي بهواه و مطنش الاضعف منه و متجاهل وجوده و لو كان الانسان مليان خير عن كدا مكناش تعبنا...

ليه فيه كوارث طبيعيه؟ لان الله حط قوانين كونيه للكون يمشي عليها و لن يتدخل فيها الا بحسب ما يري...الله لا يلعب النرد بالكون...و بعدين لو محدش مات هنبقي كتير اوي هههههههههههه ادم لما نزل الارض (حسب المؤمنين مش الملحدين) ما اتوعدش بالراحه في العالم دا...

ارجو ان كلامي ما يكونش محض تخريف بالنسبه ليك لان الملحد لا يقبل كلام اي حد بسهوله و بيستحقره و بيعتبره تخريف لانه غير ما يفكر به....

علي فكره اديني اثبات ان اشاره النايل سات موجوده رغم اننا مش شايفين شكلها و اديني اثبات ان اشاره المحمول موجوده ووريني شكلها؟ الاجابه لا! مش هتشوفها بعينك...هتشوفها في جهازك لما يستقبل الاشاره و في محمولك اما تكلم بيه حد...انتا و ربنا زي الاشاره و المحمول ...فيه شريحه جواك و مشحون هتستقبل الاشاره التي لا تري....فيه خلل جواك مش هتستقبلها...بس كدا ! انتا جواك شراره من الله وضعها فيك يا تطفيها يا تذكيها... و خليني امسك السوفت وير بتاع اي جهاز كومبيوتر في ايدي و الا لن اؤمن بها....الاجابه لا لن تراها الا لما يكون فيه جهاز صالح غير فاسد بيشغلها....هات الجهاز و اكسره مش هتلاقي الويندوز بتخرج منه يعني ههههههههه

و علي فكره الرهبان الي تنسكوا في الصحراء ما راحوش ضيعوا عمرهم في اوهام و هبل...هما فتحوا عقلهم لفيض النور و وجهوا روحهم لفوق فلقيوا الله معاهم عل الخط....شافو بالعين الثالثه الي محدش شافو و هما مش مهاويس ولا بيضربوا حاجه...بالعكس عقول نقيه جدا تخلت عن اوهام الماده و زيف العالم و فتحت العقل فاستقبلت الاشاره...

 مره تانية عايزاك توريني شكل الاشارات بتاعت الاتصالات و الا هعتبرها مش موجوده و التليفون شغال لوحده و بيتصل لوحده محدش بيحركه او بيبعت له حاجه...عمرك ما هتشوفها لو حبيت تشوف النايل سات في الفضاء حته حديد صماء بس بتبعت اشاره لا تري كذلك ابراج المحمول حتت حديد بس لما تقرب منها هتقشعر و شعرك يقف لكن مش شايف شئ كذلك الكهرباء...خليني اشوفها بعيني بقي و الا هي مش موجوده ...انتا بتشوفها في جهاز مش مجرده و الله  مع فارق التشبيه تراه في خليقته و لن تراه بعينك انا بس بحاول اقرب الصوره لذهنك لا اكثر و بحاول اقرب الفكره .. لما اتجسد مره واحده بس و برضه محدش امن بيه حتي لما نزل ارضنا و عمل معجزات انكروه برضه اعتبروه خرافه و اديك اهو مش مصدق هههههههههههه صدقني حتي لو ربنا قالك انا هنا تعالي شوفني هتقول انا اكيد ضارب حاجه...لازم الواحد ينقي عقله الاول و هيشوف لان المسيح قال ان امنت ترين مجد الله....

و اتجسد في جسم بشري لانك مش هتعرف تشوفه بعينك المجرده....بس فيه ناس شافته بعين الايمان و حست بحضوره....الله روح و الله يحب الساجدين له بالروح و الحق لا هوا ماء ولا هوا هواء لان الماء و الهواء مادة .....





نورت بيتك تاني و اوعا تسيبه و صدقني بنحبك حتي لو ايه....تقبل تحياتي و رغبتي في حوار راقي محترم و نصيحتي دور و اوعا تطنش و ارمي المهدئات و عيش حياتك باستمتاع الي ان تصل لليقين مافيش اي داعي للاكتئاب لاني مجرباه و مريت بنفس الي انتا كنت فيه بالمللي ماعدا الادويه لاني لا اؤمن بها اصلا!زباله هتدمر عقلك و تزود الامك! انا مش عبيطه انا حد مر بظروف برضه و اسئل الناس عني هنا...و بعدين انتا ما تدورش لوحدك قول لربنا لو موجود مش هتسيبني و هتوريني نفسك اكيد في يوم و انت عمرك ما هتسيبني اموت لو عايزك و لو مش موجود ووهم عيش حياتك و استمتع انتا كدا كدا ميت.....صلواتي ليك ....


سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> أخاف من أن يكون هناك إله يسحقني سحقاً ..



فكرتك عنه كدا و عايز تدور عل الصح ......:close_tem


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> *ردي من خلال تفكيري ليس منقول* :
> 
> يسلم تفكيرك و تفكيرك نفسه صدقني يفرقك عن الجماد و يخلي لك هدف و معني و شعور بالحياة
> 
> ...




انا مش هناقشك و لا حاجه لاني منهكه من عملي و متعبه و كدا


بس انا لاقيت عندي شئ اقدمه...حتي لو كان تفكير مؤمنه هبله علي نياتها بتحاورك و تفكيرها لا يرقي لمستواك الفكري و الخرافه ماليه عقلها بس لقيت عندها تعقيب علي بعضا من كلامك فعقبت...تقبل تحياتي و صدقني لا بهرب و لا حاجه بس فعلا مش فاضيه ابدا.....و هموت من التعب و الارهاق...بس كدا

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> أعترف أنني مُتعب جداً ، برغم ما أمتلكه من برهان علي عدم وجود خالق ، أأخذ العديد من عقاقير المهدئات
> 
> 
> يكون أحد بـ مثل تعبي ، أتمنالكم الخير فقط ..




طب عندك برهان ..تعبان ليه و بتاخد مهدئات ليه و بتناقشنا ليه ههههههههههههه صدقني يا صاحبي انتا بتخدر ضميرك و خلاص بتسكته بشويه حبوب.... عندك برهان جامد اوي ارمي ورا ضهرك و عيش و ارمي قضيه الايمان و الالحاد في الزباله برهانك بابه موارب يبقي مالوش لزمه دور تاني....بس كدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*ابنى زاما
سامحنى ليس عندى موهبة التحاور ولكنى اريد ان الفت انتباهك الى المصريين القدماء وكيف وصل بهم التفكير الى انه لابد من وجود اله هو الذى نظم هذا الكون وهذه الخليقة
وانت بعد هذه السنين وبعد معرفة الاله الحقيقى وبعد تجسد الرب يسوع ووجوده معنا ترجع بفكرك الى ما قبل الزمن
هذا رابط يعرف الاله التى توصل اليها فكر المصريين القدماء
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40477 
الرب يعطيك الاستنارة وينور قلبك وفكرك​*


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2014)

عزيزى زاما
كيف تنتج الصدفة هذة الخليقة بهذا الشكل المنتاهى فى الدقة
اى شىء يحدث صدفة لا بد ان يكون فية خطأ لا يجعلة متزنا الى النهاية
فخليقة الكون والانسان وكيفية الاتزان بها  عمل غير عشوائى ابدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*تحية لك

المسألة بالدرجة الأولى ليست مسألة أدلّة يا صديقي، بل مسألتك أنت: أين تضع نفسك؟ ممكن تضع نفسك على جهة الإلحاد وتقنع نفسك ان الإيمان خرافي وسخيف، لكنك بذلك تحرم نفسك من إيجابيات الإيمان، وخاصة عالم المسيحية الفلسفي واللاهوتي والروحي الغني جدا. وممكن تضع نفسك على جهة الإيمان، ولكن إيمان عن إيمان بيفرق، فمثلا إيمان الفرّيسي بيفرق عن إيمان العشّار (واحد منهم كاذب والآخر صادق).

بالنسبة للأسئلة:
1- القضية الأولي : كيف وُجدت الخليقة ، مَّـنْ أوجدها ؟؟
دول سؤالين مش سؤال واحد. كيف: حسب العلم الكون بشكله الحالي ما زال يتوسّع بعد إنفجار كبير لكتلة مُصمتة قبل مليارات السنين. أما الحياة فتكوّنت من تطور خلية واحدة. مَن: حسب الإيمان: قوة غير زمنية، غير مادية، غير مُجسّمة، حسب الإلحاد: لا نعلم.

2- القضية الثانية : التركيب الغاية في الدقة للإنسان و الخليقة هو دليل لوجود خالق ؟؟
أُنظر برج دبي مثلا: هل يُعقل أن نقول أن البرج هو عبارة عن مواد بناء مختلفة ومنفصلة تواجدت بالصدفة في ذلك المكان وجَمّعت نفسها بنفسها لتبني ذلك البرج الهائل؟ وإذا كنّا لا نستطيع أن نقول ذلك عن برج دبي، فكيف نستطيع أن نقول عن الخلية مثلا أو عن الإنسان، هذا الكائن المُعقّد.

القضية الثالثة : ما هو الخالق ، ما تكوينه ؟؟
الإجابة عن هذا السؤال لن يأتيك من غيرك، بل من خلا إبحارك الشخصي في عالم المسيحية الغني الذي تحدّثتُ عنه سابقا. الخالق ليس شيئا بل كائنا.

بالنسبة للصدفة، فحتى الملحدين لا يقولون بالصدفة  راجع ما قاله دوكنز في هذا المجال.

تقول: "أخاف من أن يكون هناك إله يسحقني سحقاً"، وكأنك لم تسمع عن الإبن الضال، ولا الدرهم المفقود، ولا الراعي الصالح، ولم تقرأ حوار المسيح مع السامرية...

فقط كلمتين حبيت أقولهم لك وليست إجابة شاملة فالأخذ والرد في هذه المسائل لن يحسمه أحد الطرفين، وأتمنى لك التوفيق مهما كان الإختيار.*


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

أ / جوسبل ، 



> همشي معاك ان الخلق هو صدفه عمياء عشواء حتي لو كانت سنته النظام و الترتيب الرائع جدا بس الخليقه كلها صماء غير واعيه و جافه ماعدا الاحياء ..



سُنة الكون النظام و الترتيب ..

(( النظريات لا ترقي أن تكون حقائق )) ، بالتالي هبتعد عن المقالات التي تقول أخبار عن إصطدام مجرة درب التبانة و غيرها 

مِن ما شابه ..

لكن ،

ما رأئ حضرتك عن إصطدام النيازك بالأرض مثل نيزك تشيليا روسيا ، الزلازل البراكين و كوارثهم التي حولها العلم لفائدة ؟؟

هل هذه دقة خالق ؟؟ !!

أعتقد انها عدم إحكام صدفة تكوين الكون ، ذلك هو التعبير الأدق ، نوعاً ما ..

أما لو حضرتك تقصدي بالنظام و الترتيب (( النمو في الأحياء و تنوعها ، الغرائز ، الضمير ، ألخ )) ، ذلك كله أشياء تراكمية ،

هوضح :

النمو في الأحياء و تنوعها هو : لا شرط يُستدل به علي خالق ، لأن لو كان هناك خالق لِماذا لا يُوجدنا في نوع واحد نعبده ،

بدلاً من وجود شراسة السلسلة الغذائية ، التي من خلالها تقضي الكائنات علي بعضها البعض ، أليس من حقهم جميعاً 

الحياة ، حتي لو كان منهم مَنْ لا يبقي في الحياة الأخري ، كما تقول الأديان " أن الحيوانات لا تُحاسب " ، أليس إراقة الدماء 

شئ مفترض غير أنساني ، أم أنه دائماً الأقوي قانونه صح ، لأن ربنا أقوي ، فهو الصح ، أياً كان منهجه ..



> الخليقه كلها صماء غير واعيه و جافه



برأيئ الصريح بالإحساس : أن الخليقة ليست صماء و ليست غير واعية و ليست ذو جفاء ، بمعني :

للخليقة أصوات ممكن تتفهم بالإنصات و التأمل بأمانة ..

الخليقة عند إبادتها ، تراها مُعتمة مُظلمة مُكبدة الآلام بصدق ، أما عند إثمارها بالزراعة مثلاً ، تجدها مُستنيرة في أحلك ظروف مناخها ..

ما أود قوله ، أن الخليقة كلها حية لأنها متساوية المقدار ، ليس الحي فقط هو مَنْ يتنفس ، لكن الحيّ ، 

هو كل شئ يصلح أن يحيا به الحي ..

مثال بسيط : الدم به معادن كالحديد ، الحديد المقصود هو نفس الحديد الذي نعرفه ..

أتذكر قرأت مقالة طبية تقول " أن حديد جسم الأنسان يكفي لصناعة مُسماريّ صُلب ..

مثال أبسط : الأنسان تراب ، التراب لأنه يصلح للحياة ، نحيا به و يصبح عضلات مفتولة ..

الغرائز : غريزة التناسل مثلاً تدل علي العجز لا الإعجاز ، لأنه كان يجب أن الخلق يُوجد لوظيفة واحدة ألا و هي عبادة الخالق ، لأن واحد زي مليون ، العدد لا يُزود مجد الخالق لأنه مفترض خلقنا من محبته و لم يخلقنا لأحتياجه لتميجدنا له ، لكن بما أن الكون صدفة فالخلق يتناسل ، نسله أحياناً معيب (( ذوي التأخر العقلي مثلاً أو ذوي الإعاقة الجسدية )) ، الأديان تقولك " دي حكمة ربنا " أي حكمة هذه !! ذلك هي حكمة التسلط ..

أي شئ تحتار الأديان في وصفه ، تقولك دي حكمة ربنا ، *هذه قاعدة* ..

الضمير : الضمير هو شئ معنوي يتعلق بالفكر ، الفكر حسب تنشئته ، بالتالي الضمير 

حسب فكره ، الضمير من المكتسبات ، الضمير لا يمثل إعجاز أيضاً ، لأنه أستحالة يُسعد صاحبه بل دائماً يُبكته و يؤنبه ،

بالتلي الضمير هو عيب في خلق الأنسان ، لو هناك خالق كامل لم يكن يُوجد عيب ، لأن الإيجاد للكون صدفة ، فأتوقع 

الكثير من الخطأ ..



> .ليه الانسان مخلوق جواه نزعه انه يعرف الحقيقه حتي لو كان ملحد زيك



أ / جوسبل ، بصراحة أنا شايف أننا كلنا بنلف في دائرة واحدة ، ألا و هي دائرة الخالق ، شوية من الناس بيمجدوه و شوية 

أخريين بينكروه ، من الواضح إن موضوع الخالق محوري ، لما دخلت الإلحاد ، أقتنعت بنظرياته و كمل لكدا شوية فلسفة 

بسيطة ، و زاد عليهم آنين و تآوهات نفسية ، و كمل و كمل و كمل و كمل ألخ من أسباب ، عارفة حضرتك أيه اللي خلاني 

أقول كل دا ، كلمة واحدة و هي " زيك "لفت أنتباهي أنه بيتقالي " أنت ملحد " ، لكن الإلحاد كان أسهل لي من تصديق 

بعض خرافات الأديان مثل قصة يونان النبي (( أنا بأمانة لا أتهكم )) و المشي ع المياة ، أنا ممكن أكتب كتير ، لكن لا أريد أن 

اُسهب ..



> ارجو ان كلامي ما يكونش محض تخريف بالنسبه ليك لان الملحد لا يقبل كلام اي حد بسهوله و بيستحقره و بيعتبره تخريف لانه غير ما يفكر به....



العفو يا فندم ، لكِ الإحترام و الحرية برأيك ..



> علي فكره اديني اثبات ان اشاره النايل سات موجوده رغم اننا مش شايفين شكلها و اديني اثبات ان اشاره المحمول موجوده ووريني شكلها؟



كل ما هو غير مرئي و لكن يُلمس أو يُحس فهو موجود ..

الإشارات لها نبضات ، يحملها الهواء ، بالتالي فهي ملموسة ، إذن فهي موجودة ، لكن الخالق ما هو تكوينه الغير مادي ؟؟

بيخضع لأي معايير الخالق إن كان موجود ؟؟


----------



## kid-none (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*أستاذ zama ,سلام لشخصِكَ العزيز 
رأيتُ ما كتبت وهو ينبع عن عقلٍ مُفكر باحث عن الحقيقة وهذا ما أتمناه من كل مسيحي أن يفحص إيمانهِ بعيداً عن المُسلمات حتى يصلَ إلى الحقيقة ,فمهما كانت الحقيقة مرة فإنها بالتّأكيد ستحررك ...
أنا كتبتُ في بعض من هذه المواضيع كمبتدئ قارئ ....
أرجو بعد إذنك أن تقرأ هذا الموضوع , وتخبرني بتعليقاتك 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=250556*


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

أ / جوسبل ،



> الجمال و الجلال في الكون هدف بحد ذاته



!!

أنا بعتبرها منظرة من الخالق علي شخصي الضعيف بالنسبة له (( كما تقول الأديان أن الأنسان ضعيف )) ، 

الأستعراض للقوة لابد و أن يكون فيه تكافؤ ، ذلك أخلاق الفرسان ، فمابالك بأخلاق الخالق (( المفترض كليّ الأدب به )) ..



> هينتهي ليه....الحياه مستمره و موجوده و لو مش موجوده يبقي كل شئ اتغير...في نظر المؤمن عالم جديد في نظر الملحد ممكن صدفه عشوائيه تعمل كون تاني انتهي ليه يعني لو قصدك علي موت الانسان لا برضه لو مؤمن فيه حياه تانيه لو ملحد ذراتك هتتحول سماد يغذي التربه و النبات يعيش منك يعني مستمر في صوره اخري برضه عادي يعني



يا أ / جوسبل ، أنا بقصد بالنهاية هو فناء الصورة و ليس فناء الأصل ، وضحت الفرق بين الأتنين بأول مشاركة لي ..



> بتناقض نفسك.....كل ماهو ظاهر و ليس شرط مرئي غير موجود.... طب دا يصح للماده و ما يصحش علي اصل و ينبوع الماده و موجدها...هو مش موجود هو الوجود نفسه و هو ضد العدم ....فعلا الوجود موجود و العدم معدوم فين المشكله هنا!



أ / جوسبل ، مفيش تناقض ، هقول لحضرتك ، 

بقول " الوجود موجود و العدم معدوم " يعني كل ما هو ظاهر _ ليس شرط المرئي _ هو موجود ..

حضرتك بتقوليلي " دا يصلح للمادة و علي أصل ينبوع المادة و موجدها ، بأسلوب تعجب أستفهامي " يعني هل معني ذلك ، 

أنني أأخذ من حضرتك تصريح يقول مفاداته " إن الخالق هواء مثلاً و لا أيه تكوينه ؟؟ " لو الخالق ثُبت أنه شئ معروف لي 

سأعلن خطئي ع الفور في إنكاره ، ذلك أستفساري في القضية الثالثة بأول مشاركة لي ، أصل أنا أقصد بردو أن الهواء غير 

مرئي لكنه موجود لأنه يُحس و يحمل غازات يُمكن تسييلها بالضغط ، بالتالي الهواء موجود برغم عدم رؤيته ..



> اديك قولتها ...يبقي كل شئ هينتهي ازاي يعني...تناقض دا...



قولت " الماداة لا تُفني و لا تستحدث من عدم  " ، لكن أقصد بالأنتهاء هو فناء صورة المادة (( تحويلها )) و لم أقصد فناء أصلها 

، بالتالي لا يوجد تناقض يا فندم ، أول مشاركة لي كاملة ، توضح قصدي بأمثلته ، بالثلاث قضايا ..



> الله فوق الزمان



هل هناك دليل يُقبل بالعقل ، أم أنه كلام أديان للتعظيم و خلاص ..

لقد أوضحت _ بأول مشاركة بردو _ أن الزمن لا يتأثر بشموس أو تعاقب نهار ، بل كان بالأول هو بتعاقب الأحداث ، كيف ؟؟

هوضح ،

هفترض جدالاً لا جدلاً ، أنه هناك خالق أو أن أصل مادة الكون (( المادة السوداء )) موجودة بذاتها ، ذلك حدث أول ، أعقبه 

تفاعل ما ، ذلك حدث ثاني ، أعقبه الأنفجار العظيم ، أعقبه أحداث ألخ .. (( ذلك رأيئ بالزمن الإلحادي ))أختلف و أتفق بعض 

الملحدين علي هذا الرأئ ، لكنه مقبول عقلياً ..

(( الزمن لدي الخالق )) كان بالبداية لوحده موجود بذاته ، لسبب ما ، فكر أنه يخلق الملائكة و طغماتهم ليمجدوه ، ذلك حدث 

أول ، نفذ الفكرة ، ذلك حدث ثاني ، سقط سطان أِيل (( الشيطان )) ، ذلك حدث ثالث ، خلق الأنسان ، ذلك حدث رابع ، 

ألخ .. 

بالتالي حتي الله نفسه ، ليس فوق الزمان ، نظرية النسبية لـ أينشتاين تُدعمني بعض الشئ ..



> انا مش هناقشك و لا حاجه لاني منهكه من عملي و متعبه و كدا



سامحيني ، لئلا أكون أثقلت علي حضرتك بعض الشئ ..

==

سلام يا فندم ..


----------



## kid-none (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*سأبدأ بعد إذنك أستاذ zama بمناقشة ماطرحت ...

أنت قلت :






			الخليقة وُجدت بالصدفة _ تعريف الصدفة برأيئ : هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان بشرط المرة الواحدة _ كونها 

لا هدف منها ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعليقي : أنت ماذا تفترض الخليقة ,أيّ ماذا تُعرفها حتى تفترض أن الصدفة هي تقاطع الزمان والمكان؟




			لو كان هناك عاقل أوجد الخليقة ، لكان أوجد منها هدف ، بدلاً من التعب المبذول بها و بالأخر كله هينتهي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من قال لك أنهُ لا يوجد هدف ؟!!
وحتى لو فرضنا أنهُ يجب أن يكون هناك هدف , فلماذا تفترض أننا سنعرفهُ ,ولو عرفناه فكيف سيفرق ذلك بيننا (كمؤمنين) وبين الملحدين ؟!





			بالتالي الخليقة ليس لها هدف ، بالتالي الصدفة هي محلها ، الصدفة كبيرة عـ الكون كمان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أجد أنّ هذه حجة صحيحة.... يجب إثبات ما قدمته سابقاً حتى تثبت هذه النتيجة...




			لو ظهر شخص يقول " إن الهدف من الكون هو تمجيد الخالق " سأرد عليه قائلاً 

_ رد ناتج من تفكيري لا منقول _ " الخالق ليس كامل لأنه يحتاج لعبيد تُمجده لأنه كائن أبوي مُتكبر لا حنون "..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ يا عزيزي  , بغض النظر عن صحة الهدف , فردك غير مُقنع _على الأقل بالنسبة لي_ فلا يشترط أن يكون غير كامل لأن الخلائق تُمجده!!! , بل على العكس فالكثير من المؤمنين يعتقدون أن الله يستحق التّمجيد لأنهُ كامل أخلاقياً "مُستحق للعبادة"!!!!




			السؤال عن مًّـنْ أوجد الخليقة ، هو سؤال يتعلق بالسببية ، ذلك شئ آدمي فقط ، لأن الإنسان هو أكبر 

كيان بالكون ، خاصة بعد ثبوت أنه لا خالق بالسطريّ السالفين الذكر ، الأنسان هو مًّـنْ يُوجَّد الأشياء ، عقل 

الإنسان دائماً يسأل عن السببية لأنه دائماً يفكر بالنتيجة ، لكل نتيجة سبب ، لذلك يسأل العقل عن السببية ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنت لم تُثبت أيّ شيء إلى الآن ....
أن سأمشي معك , نعم شيء آدميّ , لكن ماذا تقصد بأنهُ أكبر كيان بالكون؟!!!
فإذن بحسب أطروحتك ,لماذا لا يسأل عن الخالق ,هل لا تثق بعقلك إذن ؟! , إّذن أنت ترفض كل حججك لأن عقلك لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه حسب أطروحتك !!!
أرجو التوضيح لو أنا أخطأتُ في فهمك...




			الوجود موجود و العدم معدوم (( يعني ، كل ما هو ظاهر _ ليس شرط المرئي _ فهو موجود )) ..

* هناك نوعان من العدم (( رأيئ من مختلف القراءات )) : عدم الأصل و عدم الصورة ..

* عدم الأصل هو أن الشئ لا يكون موجود بالأساس ، ذلك مستحيل ..

* عدم الصورة هو مثل تحويل المادة بين صورها (( يعني الخشب بالنار يتحول إلي فحم ، بالتالي أصبح عدم صورة )) ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أفهم مقصدك , العدم هو نفي الوجود , كيف يكونُ مُستحيلاً من أيّ ناحية ؟!!
يُمكن القول أن المؤمن يعتقد في الله على أنهُ علّة فاعلة مُنتجة خارقة , فهو السبب الذي أوجد الكون من العدم للوجود !!
ولكن مالفائدة مما كتبتهُ أنت ؟ أرجو التوضيح أكثر




			* المادة لا تُفني و لا تُستحدث من عدم إطلاقاً ، بالتالي أستحالة يكون هناك عدم للأصل ، الحياة دائرة ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

خطأ ! 
فكيف تُطبق قانون الموجودات على العدم ومن ثم تستنج أنهُ لا يمكن أن يكون هناك عدم ثم وجود !!
ولكن قبل هذا ما تعريف القانون لديك , رُبما الظاهر من حديثك أن القانون "يمنع حدوث شيء" ,ولكن في رأيي هذا التعريف خاطئ , لأعطيك مثال طرحهُ الكاتب سي أس لويس , 
لو وضعتَ دولاراً في الدرج اليوم , ومن ثمّ في اليوم التالي وضعت دولاراً آخر , فإنّ ما ستتوقعه أنّ تجد لديك دولارين في الدرج , هذه وظيفة قانون الجمع في الرياضيات ,ولكن [ما لم يتدخل أحد], فلو دخل لص فلن تجد الدولارين , فهل هو كسر القانون "الرياضيات" ؟! أعتقد لا! هو فقط كسر قوانين الدولة لا القوانين العلمية , فالقوانين هي توصيف للأحداث ما لم يوجد عامل يتدخل ,...وبالتالي فرضيتك تسقط




			لإثبات الزمان ، الذي يتعلق بتعريف الصدفة ، فالزمان لا يحده تعاقب ليل و نهار و شموس و عقارب الساعة 

و غيره ، إنما الزمان موجود قبل كل ذلك ، ذلك من خلال تعاقب الأحداث الطبيعية (( مثل الأنفجار العظيم و 

ظهور المادة السوداء )) ، ذلك موجز ما كتبته من رأيئ ..

* ما الإثبات أن الأرض خُلقت في سبع أيام ؟؟ كام يوم خُلق الكون إذن ؟؟ 

* مع العلم أنني أعرف أن كلمة يوم مجازية ..

* تلك هي القضية الأولي ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب ما النتيجة الذي ستظهر لو كان الزمان لا يحدهُ تعاقب الليل والنهار , من قال ذلك أصلاً ؟!!
سفر التكوين لنضعه على جنب قليلاً , سنناقشه في وقت لاحق , بالرغم من أن له تفسيرات عديدة ... ولا يشترط وجود أيام أصلاً لخلق الكون ففي الآية الأولى "في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض"



			القضية الثانية : 

* مًّـنْ يتشدق بالقول " أن الخليقة غاية بالدقة ؟؟ " ، هوضح عدم الدقة و هفترض الدقة ..

* الأرض بها براكين و زلازل و فيضانات قبل الثورة الصناعية ، مثل زلزال شهلي الصين 1290 ، زلزال لشبونة البرتغال 1755 ..

* أعرف أهمية البراكين (( مثل توليد الكهرباء من حرارتها ، الرماد البركاني يُخصب الأرض الزراعية )) ، لكن 

البراكين ليس لها أهمية ، بل من فضل العلم أنه يُحاول أن يُحول أي كارثة لفائدة (( لا إله إلا العقل و العلم 
وحده عبده و رسوله )) ..

* تصادم الشهب و النيازك بالكواكب ، هل هذه دقة ؟؟ تُميت أبرياء ، هل هذه دقة ؟؟

* مثل سقوط نيزك علي تشيليا روسيا ، العجيب : يوم ما تحصل كارثة يقولك أصحاب الأديان ، دي حكمة ربنا !!

* الكائنات الآدمية الملتصقة ، هل هذه دقة ؟؟ !!

* هفترض جدالاً و ليس جدلاً الدقة بكل شئ (( الأنسان ، الطبيعة )) ، ذلك ليس معناه وجود خالق بردو ،

لأن هناك الأنسان له قدرة محدودة ، مفترض أن عمل الخالق من براعته لا يكون محدود ، ذلك بلغة الأديان ..

* أما بـ لغة الحقيقة لغير الأديان ، أن الأنسان مُتجدد ، أي أنه يقدر الوصول لأئ شئ بعقله الذي لا حدود له 

بشرط العلم ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت تفترض أنّك تعرف مالذي يجب على الله فعله إذا كان هكذا الأمر , ولكن نفس السؤال لم تعتقد بأننا نعرف إنّ الله سيفعل هكذا وهكذا إذا كان غير محدود 
ولكن الدقة تعني أنّ الكون مضبوط بدرجة لا يمكن للحياة أن تظهر بدونها , مثلاً يقول ستيفن هاوكنج في كتابة أنّه لو كانَ تسبة تمدد الكون بعد ثانية واحدة من الانفجار أقل  في جزء واحد من مائة ألف مليون مليون , لانهار الكون الى كرة ساخنة (Stephen W. Hawking, A Brief History of Time (New York: Bantam Books, 1988),
123.
والعالم روجر بنروز مثلاً حسب احتمالية ظروف الانتروبي المُنخفضة التي ستوجد بالصدفة تكون 1على 1010مرفوع للقوة 123 (P. C. W. Davies, “The Anthropic Principle,” Particle and Nuclear Physics 10 (1983):
28.
هذه مُجرد أمثلة قليلة , فهناك أيضاً الثوابت الكونية ,مثل ثابت الجاذبية ,ثابت القوى النووية, ولكن هنا مربط الفرس , فإما أن يشير هذا الانضباط إلى "مصمم,أو صدفة , أو قانون علمي" 
فإما الصدفة فرأينا أنها قليلة جدا جدا
وأما القانون العلمي ,فلا يمكن الاعتماد عليه لأن هذه القواني لا تُفسر الثوابت بل تعتمد عليها القوانين والظواهر
فالنتيجة هي مصمم 



			ما هو الخالق ، ما تكوينه ؟؟

* هل الخالق مجرد فكرة ؟؟

* هل الخالق هواء مُرتقي (( مش أي هواء يعني )) ؟؟

* هل الخالق نار و نور ؟؟ 

* هل الخالق كلمة ؟؟

* لو الخالق أوجد الطبيعة ، إذن الطبيعة من صنيعة يديه ، معني ذلك أن مكونات الطبيعة لم تأتي سوي منه ،

إذن فهو ليس بمرتقي عنا ، بل من نفس خواصنا (( ذلك أستنتاجي الغير مسترسل )) ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله بحسب تعريف اللاهوتيين هو بسيط أي غير مكون وغير قابل للانقسام ,لذلك سؤالك الأول خطأ 
الله ليسَ فكرة , بل له وجود موضوعي بحسب ما قدمتهُ في حجة الضبط الكون والمصمم وغيرها 
سأختصر عليك الأمر الله بحسب التعريف كما قُلت لك هو لازماني (على الأقل قبل الخليقة في رأي بعض الفلاسفة المسيحيين) , وبالتالي غير متغير , وبالتالي غير مادي , وبالتالي غير مركب أي بسيط ...لذلك أسئلتك خطأ لأنها تعني أنهُ مادي بشكل من الأشكال 
اعتقد أنهُ يجب أن تعطي أدلة لتدعيم فرضيتك الأخيرة , أو توضيحها أكثر ,فكونه خلق الخليقة فلا يعني أنه نفسها !!! أو ليس مرتقي عنها !
*
*هناك أمر أود أن أقوله لك بعد إذنك , بغض النظر عن الحجج الفلسفية-التي درست الكثير منها- ,يجب أن تنظر في شخصية يسوع أكثر وأكثر , فلن يشبع تفكيرك غيره , بل سيقلب حياتك رأساً على عقب , أنا كنتُ مُتشككا في يومٍ من الأيام , وبكيتُ كثيراً لأصل إلى الحقيقة , والحقيقة هيَ يسوع وحده ,في رأيي الهدف هو قيامة يسوع فلنا أمل في تجديد هذه الخليقة مرة أخرى ونكون مُقامين مرة أخرى كما قام هو .... حيث يزول كل عجز وألم !*


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ابنى زاما
> سامحنى ليس عندى موهبة التحاور ولكنى اريد ان الفت انتباهك الى المصريين القدماء وكيف وصل بهم التفكير الى انه لابد من وجود اله هو الذى نظم هذا الكون وهذه الخليقة
> وانت بعد هذه السنين وبعد معرفة الاله الحقيقى وبعد تجسد الرب يسوع ووجوده معنا ترجع بفكرك الى ما قبل الزمن
> هذا رابط يعرف الاله التى توصل اليها فكر المصريين القدماء
> ...



يا ماما ، 

بعد إذنك ، أريد أن أقول شئ بسيط ،

القدماء كان لديهم فكر بعث و خلود و آلهة ، لكن الآمر ليس كما نتصور نحن الآن ، بمعني :

الملوك كانوا يمجدون أنفسهم ، لدرجة العلوية عن كل الشعب ، لا ليعبدوهم بالمعني الذي نعرفه الآن عن 

العبادة كونهم آلهة ، بل ليتحكموا بكل زمام الأمور ..

كان الملوك يبتعدون للشعوب قصة الآلهة هذه و تنوعها لأجل إلقاء المسئولية من علي أكتافهم ، يعني 

إن حصلت كارثة ، يقول الملك للشعب أنتم أغضبتم الآلهة ، أنا مليش دعوة ، أتصرفوا مع الإله ، 

لذلك الآلهة كانت بتتغير من مجتمع لأخر ، لأنه واحد بيجيب نتيجة ، و التاني لأ ، إلي أن جاء أخناتون بالتوحيد 

بدلاً من هذه المهزلة بالآلهة الكثيرة هذه ..

أقول هذا الكلام من مفاداة واقع قراءاتي لهذا المجال ، مصحوباً بدراستي له بالكلية ..

 أما عن البعث و الخلود ، فهو حب نزعة البقاء ، كان الملوك لا يودوا أن يتركوا كل ذلك المجد ، ذلك يقولوا أن 

هناك بعث و خلود و ليس ذلك يُعني إيمانهم بآلهة كما نحن نعرف ذلك الظن ..

أبسط دليل لكلامي لأثبات عنصر النزعة الوجدانية لدي الملوك بحب البقاء و الخلود لا لنزعتهم بإيمانهم لآلهة 

و تدين وثني ، هو : حضارة بيرو (( بـ أميركا )) كان الملوك عند وفاتهم يتم قتل حاشيتهم معهم ليخدموهم 

لحين بعثهم مرة أخري ..

طبعاً هنقول ، مدام الملوك عملوا فكرة الآلهة ، يبئا إذن هناك إله مفترض وجوده ، لكن هما مش عارفين ،

هنا هنيجي لـ ثلاث نقط ، النقطة الأولي : ليه الخالق ساب شعوب ذلك الجيل بدون شاهد خاصة قبل موسي ؟؟

النقطة الثانية : الملوك فكروا في إنه هناك إله ، نظراً لتفكير الأنسان عن السببية ، التي تم الإشارة إليها بأول مشاركة لي بالموضوع هذا ..

النقطة الثالثة : كلمة إله ،هي إبتداع القدامي ، ما ممكن درجة الخالق لها أسم ثاني غير إله ، ذلك ليس معني وجود إله ..

قرأت بمجال الآلهة ، إحدي عشر كتاب ، كـ قراءة سريعة يعني

عناوينهم :

1- آلهة المصريين والاس بيدج ، ترجمة محمد حسين يونس ..
2- آلهة مصر فرنسو ديماس ، ترجمة زكي سوس ..
3- آلهة مصر العربية الدكتور / علي فهمي خشيم ..

بعد إذنك يا ماما ..


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عزيزى زاما
> كيف تنتج الصدفة هذة الخليقة بهذا الشكل المنتاهى فى الدقة
> اى شىء يحدث صدفة لا بد ان يكون فية خطأ لا يجعلة متزنا الى النهاية
> فخليقة الكون والانسان وكيفية الاتزان بها  عمل غير عشوائى ابدااااااااااااااااا



أ / جرجس ،

حضرتك أنا وضحت بالمشاركة الأولي مدي صِغر الكون بالنسبة للصدفة و تعريفها ، ووضحت أن الكون ليس دقيقة بالثلاث قضايا ..


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

أ / كيرلس ،

كل ما حضرتك طرحته ، سبق نقاشه بنفس الموضوع ، 

الآن سأضع ما وصلنا إليه من نقاش حتي لا أدور في حلقة مُفرغة من التكرار ..



> فالأخذ والرد في هذه المسائل لن يحسمه أحد الطرفين



تفتكر ليه يبئا الأمر مفتوح كدا ؟؟ هل لأن الإله بدعة و مجهول فلازم نختلف عليه ، و لا أيه بالظبط ؟؟

حتي لو توفرت الدلائل ، سيبك مني ، طيب و بعض العلماء الملحدين ، لمذا لا يقتنعوا بوجود 

إله ، العلماء بعلمهم ، أنا و بكل ما قرأت لا أساويهم البتة ، ذلك ليس نظرة دونية لذاتي بل موضوعية ..



> فحتى الملحدين لا يقولون بالصدفة  راجع ما قاله دوكنز في هذا المجال.



أولاً : أنا لا أنقل كلام عن أي شخص مهما كان هو ، مع الأحترام لقدره ، بل أفهم و أفكر بنفسي ، لا أنساق ..

ثانياً : أنا حضرت معظم فيديوهات تشارلز دوكنز و قريت كتاب وهم الإله له ، قريت كتاب الله لماذا لـ كارن أرمسترونج ..

==

لك التحية ..


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

أشكر الإدارة لسماحها لي بالنقاش ..

أشكر أخواتي ، لأنهم أسعدوني بالنقاش معهم ..

أنا بحب المنتدي و أنا باي وضع معتقد ، فتحت النقاش لأسمح لـ ذاتي بـ أخر فرصة للفهم اليقيني ، لأني تعبت من نفسي بإختصار  ..

أعد أنه بإنتهاء ذلك الموضوع في غضون ظهور دليل قاطع لا يقبل النقاش أو من خلال عزوف الكل عن المشاركة ، الموضوع لا يُفتح مجدداً ..


----------



## kid-none (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*الزميل العزيز ,أرجو أنك انتبهت لمداخلاتي الاثنتين ...*


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

kid-none قال:


> *الزميل العزيز ,أرجو أنك انتبهت لمداخلاتي الاثنتين ...*



سامحني ، أنا متأسف ، نتيجة الإرهاق ،أغفلتهم عن دون قصد ، متأسف ..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> تفتكر ليه يبئا الأمر مفتوح كدا ؟؟ هل لأن الإله بدعة و مجهول فلازم نختلف عليه ، و لا أيه بالظبط ؟؟



*مافيش حاجة بيتفق كل البشر عليها، ممكن تلاقي ناس مُصرَّة ومقتنعة ان اللبن اسود، دي طبيعة الناس. مش مهم الناس بتقول إيه، المهم إيه موجود في داخل قلبها وعقلها الواعي واللاواعي.*



zama قال:


> حتي لو توفرت الدلائل ، سيبك مني ، طيب و بعض العلماء الملحدين ، لمذا لا يقتنعوا بوجود إله



*بالعكس، النقطة دي بالذات ضد ما تقوله، فالعلماء نفسهم منقسمين الى مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين، وبالتالي الموضوع ملوش علاقة بالعلم (وإلا كانوا جميعا متفقين)، بل له علاقة بشخص كل واحد فيهم.*


----------



## tamav maria (5 أكتوبر 2014)

اخونا مينا كن واثق ان الله يحبك جدا جدا ويعرفك بالاسم وهو قريب منك جدا ويتفهم مشاكلك 
ولكن فكرة الالحاد هي  الدليل القاطع على محاربة الشيطان لك كما هو معروف فهو يغوي ويحارب  المؤمنين بالرب يسوع
 والشيطان هو سبب المشكلة التي انت فيها
وعلاقتنا مع الله ليست علاقة مصلحة. كل ما نعانيه له هدف. 
اخزي الشيطان  وعود الى المسيح واعيد الثقة به فهو امين وعادل يحفظك الرب​


----------



## تيمو (5 أكتوبر 2014)

> الخليقة وُجدت بالصدفة _ تعريف الصدفة برأيئ : هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان بشرط المرة الواحدة _ كونها لا هدف منها ..



وما هي هذه الصدفة التي جعلت الأشياء تلتقي وتكوّن ذكر وأنثى، أرض


----------



## تيمو (5 أكتوبر 2014)

> الخليقة وُجدت بالصدفة _ تعريف الصدفة برأيئ : هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان بشرط المرة الواحدة _ كونها لا هدف منها ..



وما هي هذه الصدفة التي خلقت ذكر وأنثى، بكتيريا، فيروسات، ومن ثم خلقت اعتمادية كل الكائنات على بعضها ضمن نظام بيئي معيّن؟

وما هي هذه الصدفة التي استقرت ولم يعد لها وجود بعد آلاف السنين؟

ولماذا كانت الظروف مناسبة لحدوث مثل تلك الصدفة وانتفت هذه الظروف حالياً؟ هل اكتفت الصدفة بهذا الأمر؟ أم أن الصدفة عاقلة وتستطيع أن تُدرك أن الخليقة اكتملت ولم يعد لها وجود؟

هل الصدفة عاقلة؟ بحيث تستطيع أن تخلق الكواكب بشكل كروي تستمد طاقتها من الشمس؟ ولماذا الصدفة أبدعت على كوكب الأرض ولم تستطع ذات الصدفة خلق مخلوقات أخرى على القمر مثلاً؟


----------



## تيمو (5 أكتوبر 2014)

> الخليقة وُجدت بالصدفة _ تعريف الصدفة برأيئ : هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان بشرط المرة الواحدة _ كونها لا هدف منها ..



وما هي هذه الصدفة التي خلقت ذكر وأنثى؟ 

وما هي هذه الصدفة التي خلقت كل هذا التنوع في الكائنات الحية من بكتيريا إلى تماسيح ودببة؟

وهل الصدفة عاقلة وتستطيع أن تُدرك أن الخلق انتهى والآن فقط وقت التكاثر؟ دون الحاجة لخلق من جديد؟

وما هي هذه الصدفة التي جعلت الأرض كروية تعتمد على الشمس في طاقتها؟ وما هي هذه الصدفة التي جعلت الأرض كوكب مناسب للحياة ولم تسمح ذات الصدفة للحياة على كوكب القمر مثلاً ضمن ظروفه الخاصة؟

هل الصدفة عاقلة؟ هل تفكّر؟


----------



## تيمو (5 أكتوبر 2014)

معلش خلل في النت ، في كل مرة تنمحي الرسالة وأحاول أكتبها تاني


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

أسلوب حضرتك جميل ، يُذكرني بأسلوب أخ جميل مثل حضرتك ..



> تعليقي : أنت ماذا تفترض الخليقة ,أيّ ماذا تُعرفها حتى تفترض أن الصدفة هي تقاطع الزمان والمكان؟



الخليقة برأيئ هي الوجود ، الصدفة هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان بشرط المرة الواحدة ، تلك التعريف جاء من الباريدوليا و هي نوع من أنواع الأستسقاط ..

الأستسقاط : هو محاولة ربط عدة أحداث أو أشياء منفصلة لا رابط يجمعها ، لتحميلها معني جديد ، ليس من أصل أي من زمن و مكان الأحداث أو الأشياء نفسها ، و قد صُيغ هذا المصطلح في عام 1985مِن قِبل كونراد كلاوس الذي عرفه بأنه (( الصلات التي لا مبرر لها )) يعني صدفة ..

الباريدوليا : هي نوع من أنواع الأستسقاط ، التي تشمل تخيل الصور أو الأصوات بسبب محفزات عشوائية ، علي سبيل 

المثال :
سماع رنين الهاتف أثناء الأستحمام من خلال الضوضاء الناتجة عن المياة الجارية ، فالناس بإمكانهم رؤية (( رجل في القمر)) وذلك حول العالم و يختلف ذلك من مكان للأخر و من وقت لأخر ..

==



> من قال لك أنهُ لا يوجد هدف ؟!!



أنا قلت كدا ، ذلك يكفي ، لأنني فرد عاقل قائم بذاته ..



> وحتى لو فرضنا أنهُ يجب أن يكون هناك هدف , فلماذا تفترض أننا سنعرفهُ ,ولو عرفناه فكيف سيفرق ذلك بيننا (كمؤمنين) وبين الملحدين ؟!



حضرتك ، لو هناك هدف مُعلن مُقنع من الخالق لخليقته ، لكان أنتهي كل الأديان و أنتهي الملحدين ، توحدنا جميعاً لتيار فكري واحد ..



> أنت لم تُثبت أيّ شيء إلى الآن ....



كيف ؟؟ 

هوضح لحضرتك بإختصار لأجل وقتك : 

قلت بالمشاركة الأولي لي رأيئ ، لو سردته هعيد تاني ..



> فإذن بحسب أطروحتك ,لماذا لا يسأل عن الخالق ,هل لا تثق بعقلك إذن ؟! , إّذن أنت ترفض كل حججك لأن عقلك لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه حسب أطروحتك !!!
> أرجو التوضيح لو أنا أخطأتُ في فهمك...



أسمحلي ، أنا مش فاهم سطرك هذا ..



> لم أفهم مقصدك , العدم هو نفي الوجود , كيف يكونُ مُستحيلاً من أيّ ناحية ؟!!
> يُمكن القول أن المؤمن يعتقد في الله على أنهُ علّة فاعلة مُنتجة خارقة , فهو السبب الذي أوجد الكون من العدم للوجود !!
> ولكن مالفائدة مما كتبتهُ أنت ؟ أرجو التوضيح أكثر



قلت " الوجود موجود و العدم معدوم " أقصد أنه لا شئ يُسمي عدم للأصل ، كل ما هو محسوس فهو موجود ، حتي لو كان 

غير مرئي ..

طبعاً هيتقال لي " الخالق غير مرئي ، لماذا لا يكون موجود ؟؟ هرد و هقول لأنه غير محسوس ..

معايير المحسوس : هو أي شئ له وجود يُري أو يُلمس أو يُستشعر به ..



> أنت تفترض أنّك تعرف مالذي يجب على الله فعله إذا كان هكذا الأمر , ولكن نفس السؤال لم تعتقد بأننا نعرف إنّ الله سيفعل هكذا وهكذا إذا كان غير محدود
> ولكن الدقة تعني أنّ الكون مضبوط بدرجة لا يمكن للحياة أن تظهر بدونها , مثلاً يقول ستيفن هاوكنج في كتابة أنّه لو كانَ تسبة تمدد الكون بعد ثانية واحدة من الانفجار أقل في جزء واحد من مائة ألف مليون مليون , لانهار الكون الى كرة ساخنة (Stephen W. Hawking, A Brief History of Time (New York: Bantam Books, 1988),
> 123.
> والعالم روجر بنروز مثلاً حسب احتمالية ظروف الانتروبي المُنخفضة التي ستوجد بالصدفة تكون 1على 1010مرفوع للقوة 123 (P. C. W. Davies, “The Anthropic Principle,” Particle and Nuclear Physics 10 (1983):
> ...



هذه ليست أمثلة بل نظريات ، النظرية ما لم يستطيع ثبوتها لا ترقي لأن تكون دليل أو حقيقة ، هذه مجرد حسابات نظرية فحسب ..



> فهناك أيضاً الثوابت الكونية ,مثل ثابت الجاذبية ,ثابت القوى النووية, ولكن هنا مربط الفرس , فإما أن يشير هذا الانضباط إلى "مصمم,أو صدفة , أو قانون علمي"
> فإما الصدفة فرأينا أنها قليلة جدا جدا
> وأما القانون العلمي ,فلا يمكن الاعتماد عليه لأن هذه القواني لا تُفسر الثوابت بل تعتمد عليها القوانين والظواهر
> فالنتيجة هي مصمم



ثابت القوي النووية ، ضار لأن مخلفاته تضر البيئة ، يفكرون في 2050 أن يصنعوا مصعد فضائي لرمي المخلفات خارج كوكب الأرض ، 

بالتالي الصدفة هي المحل الأمثل ، لأن لو هناك خالق فكيف يكون بخلقه أشياء ضارة لم تكن نتيجة الأستخدام ؟؟ !!



> سأختصر عليك الأمر الله بحسب التعريف كما قُلت لك هو لازماني (على الأقل قبل الخليقة في رأي بعض الفلاسفة المسيحيين) , وبالتالي غير متغير , وبالتالي غير مادي , وبالتالي غير مركب أي بسيط ...لذلك أسئلتك خطأ لأنها تعني أنهُ مادي بشكل من الأشكال



يا فندم ، لما الخالق غير مادي ، غير مركب ، غير متغير ، يبئا أيه ؟؟

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

> مافيش حاجة بيتفق كل البشر عليها، ممكن تلاقي ناس مُصرَّة ومقتنعة ان اللبن اسود، دي طبيعة الناس. مش مهم الناس بتقول إيه، المهم إيه موجود في داخل قلبها وعقلها الواعي واللاواعي.



صح كلامك ، بس المفروض أن الخالق ، كيان لا يحتمل النسبية مثل ضوء و حرارة الشمس ، ذلك يُعني أن الأمر مذبذب لدي البشر ..



> بالعكس، النقطة دي بالذات ضد ما تقوله، فالعلماء نفسهم منقسمين الى مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين، وبالتالي الموضوع ملوش علاقة بالعلم (وإلا كانوا جميعا متفقين)، بل له علاقة بشخص كل واحد فيهم.



أنا قلت بعض العلماء و لم أجمع ..

== 

مُتشكر ..


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> اخونا مينا كن واثق ان الله يحبك جدا جدا ويعرفك بالاسم وهو قريب منك جدا ويتفهم مشاكلك
> ولكن فكرة الالحاد هي  الدليل القاطع على محاربة الشيطان لك كما هو معروف فهو يغوي ويحارب  المؤمنين بالرب يسوع
> والشيطان هو سبب المشكلة التي انت فيها
> وعلاقتنا مع الله ليست علاقة مصلحة. كل ما نعانيه له هدف.
> اخزي الشيطان  وعود الى المسيح واعيد الثقة به فهو امين وعادل يحفظك الرب​



مُتشكر أختي ، لخوفك عليّ ..

كل ما أملك أنني أقول لحضرتك صليلي (( بحسب قناعة حضرتك )) ..

مُتشكر يا فندم ..


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> وما هي هذه الصدفة التي خلقت ذكر وأنثى؟
> 
> وما هي هذه الصدفة التي خلقت كل هذا التنوع في الكائنات الحية من بكتيريا إلى تماسيح ودببة؟
> 
> ...



الصدفة لا تفكر و ليست عاقلة ..

أنا لم أقدر علي جوابك في موضوع الذكر و الأنثي ..

لكن أقدر أجاوبك في موضوع التنوع بين المخلوقات ، ليس للتنوع فائدة ، لأنه لو كان هناك خالق خلقهم ،

فهو قاسي علي المخلوقات المسلوبة الإرادة ، بسبب شراسة السلسلة الغذائية ..


----------



## تيمو (5 أكتوبر 2014)

> لكن أقدر أجاوبك في موضوع التنوع بين المخلوقات ، ليس للتنوع فائدة ، لأنه لو كان هناك خالق خلقهم ،
> 
> فهو قاسي علي المخلوقات المسلوبة الإرادة ، بسبب شراسة السلسلة الغذائية ..



ماذا لو بقي نوع واحد من الكائنات؟ لنقل الأسد فقط؟ كيف ستتغذى الكائنات؟ أنتَ حاصر نفسك في جزيئية "الفائدة من الخليقة" ومن ثم تريد نفي هذه الفائدة؟ السلسلة الغذائية أكبر دليل على استحالة الصدفة في الخلق. 

يعني حتى تصبح صدفة أنتَ وضعت شرطان: 1- تلاقي الزمان والمكان. 2- حدوث هذا الأمر لمرة واحدة!

السؤال: كيف يمكن لوجهة نظرك هذه أن تستوي؟ الزمان والمكان يلتقيان بشكل مستمر. ففعلياً شرطك الثاني لحدوث الصدفة لم يتحقق.


----------



## kid-none (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*نعود مرة أخرى ... سأعلق تعليقات مُختصرة على ما كتبتهُ أنت 




			أسلوب حضرتك جميل ، يُذكرني بأسلوب أخ جميل مثل حضرتك ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يباركك عزيزي ... 




			الخليقة برأيئ هي الوجود ، الصدفة هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان بشرط المرة الواحدة ، تلك التعريف جاء من الباريدوليا و هي نوع من أنواع الأستسقاط ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب الخليقة هي الوجود , فهل الزمان والمكان جزء من الوجود أم ماذا ؟! , كيف يتقاطعان لينتجا الوجود بما أنهم جزء من الوجود غير الموجود؟!

أرجو أن تنظر في فرضياتك جيداً قبل طرحها .... 

بغض النظر عن ذلك , فلنا حديث في وجود الكون في موضوعي عن الدليل الكوني ....




			أنا قلت كدا ، ذلك يكفي ، لأنني فرد عاقل قائم بذاته ..حضرتك ، لو هناك هدف مُعلن مُقنع من الخالق لخليقته ، لكان أنتهي كل الأديان و أنتهي الملحدين ، توحدنا جميعاً لتيار فكري واحد ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إذا كانَ الأمر مُقتصراً على القول فكلنا سنقول , فأنا سأقول مثلاً بل هناك هدف لأني فرد عاقل قائم بذاتي !!!
بل يجب فحص الأدلة للخروج بأفضل تفسير , وسؤالي كانَ لك من قال لك أنه لا يوجد هدف ,لماذا تفترض أني يجب أن أعرفهُ فرضاً ؟! 
هُناك بعض المسيحيين يقولون أن هُناك هدف من خلق الله لهذه الحياة , فهُم يعتبرون أنهم يحبهم ويريدهم أن يعيشوا معه وهو معهم ...على سبيل المثال 
وآخرين يقولون أنّ الهدف هو معرفة الله القدوس ...
ومنهم من يقول أنهم يجب أن يعبدوا الله لأنه كامل أخلاقياً ..فهو مُستحق السّجود 
كما يقولها سي أس لويس بشكل قريب من موضوعنا ,"إنه أمر يعتمد على العين المُبصرة" 
فكونك لا ترى هذا الهدف لا يعني أنهُ لا يوجد!

من قال لك أنّ الله لم يعلن ؟! ,أظنك تحتاج إعادة قراءة بعيداً عن افتراضاتك المسبقة للكتاب المُسمى الإنجيل !
فهو فعلاً -بحسب أقوال البشائر- يريدنا أن نكونَ واحداً ! ,فهل الإنسان لا يريد الله ؟! , إذا كانَ الإنسان نفسهُ في نفس التيار الفكري يبدأ بالتقسيم بهِ ,لماذا لا تكون أنت الشّعلة الإلهامية لوحدة هذا العالم مثلاً؟! ,...عندما نعجز عن شيء نلقيه على الله !! 



			أسمحلي ، أنا مش فاهم سطرك هذا ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنت قلت يا عزيزي 






			السؤال عن مًّـنْ أوجد الخليقة ، هو سؤال يتعلق بالسببية ، ذلك شئ آدمي فقط ، لأن الإنسان هو أكبر 

كيان بالكون ، خاصة بعد ثبوت أنه لا خالق بالسطريّ السالفين الذكر ، الأنسان هو مًّـنْ يُوجَّد الأشياء ، عقل 

الإنسان دائماً يسأل عن السببية لأنه دائماً يفكر بالنتيجة ، لكل نتيجة سبب ، لذلك يسأل العقل عن السببية ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فماذا أفهم أنا من هذا الاقتباس ؟ , أنا فهمتُ أنك تقول أن منطق السببية هو من فعل عقل الإنسان ,لذلك بطريقة ما لا يمكن القول بوجود الله بناءً على أنّ هذا المنطق هو منطق آدمي!
وأنا تماشيتُ معك في الفرض , ولكن يأتي إلى خاطري سؤال , لماذا تفترض أنّ عقل الإنسان لا يمكن الوثوق بهِ في منطق السببية ,بل لماذا لا يمكن الوثوق بالمنطق الآدميّ ككل ؟!
فأنت حالياً تستعمل منطقك العقلي للرد عليّ , فلماذا اعتبر أن تفكيرك صحيح ويمكن الاعتماد عليه؟ ,فأنت بطريقة ما ترفض نفسك بنفسك!!



			قلت " الوجود موجود و العدم معدوم " أقصد أنه لا شئ يُسمي عدم للأصل ، كل ما هو محسوس فهو موجود ، حتي لو كان 

غير مرئي ..

طبعاً هيتقال لي " الخالق غير مرئي ، لماذا لا يكون موجود ؟؟ هرد و هقول لأنه غير محسوس ..

معايير المحسوس : هو أي شئ له وجود يُري أو يُلمس أو يُستشعر به ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

العدم , أو عدم الأصل كما تُسميه , هو فعلاً لا شيء "حرفياً" , فهو نفي الوجود , فعندما تقول أنت أنهُ لا شيء فهو لا شيء !! 
ثانياً لا اعتقد أنك قمت بالرّد عليّ
ثالثاً ,جملتك الأخيرة في خطأ منطقي ,ليس كل غير محسوس غير موجود ! , مثلاً المنطق هل يمكنك لمسهُ ؟! الأخلاق هل يمكنك لمسها أو تحسسها؟!
الإجابة لا ! فما تقولهُ خطأ !



			هذه ليست أمثلة بل نظريات ، النظرية ما لم يستطيع ثبوتها لا ترقي لأن تكون دليل أو حقيقة ، هذه مجرد حسابات نظرية فحسب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال لك أن هذه نظريات ؟؟؟ 
هذه حسابات احتماليات للضبط الكوني !
ومن قال لك أن النظريات لا ترقى أن تكون دليل ؟!
وحتى لو كانت حسابات نظرية فحسب , فلماذا لا يمكن تستعمل لتدعيم فكرة الضبط الكوني من خلال مصمم ؟ أنت لم تعطينا أسباباً منطقية للرفض ؟!!
سأتركك هنا -على الأقل حالياً-
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

لو ان الصدفه عاقله الي هذا الحد هل هي اله بحد ذاته...لو كدا يبقي الكون نفسه واعي و فيه طاقه عظيمه و يبقي تفسير ال pantheism معقول اكتر بقي من عدم الالوهية الكامل و حضرتك عارف يعني ايه pantheism يعني الله و الكون واحد....دا لو فرضنا ان الصدفه عاقله حقا و انتجت ترتيب الكون بالشكل العظيم دا...الكوارث الطبيعيه جزء من القانون الطبيعي للكون يعني النيازك الي بتنزل الارض و كدا مش هرجله ولا عشواء دا جزء من دورة حياة النيزك نفسه و علماء الفلك اقدر مني علي النقطه دي و انا مش بفتي بس فعلا حتي الكوارث الطبيعيه هي جزء من نظام محكم و ليست تحدث عشواء و الا ما امكن للعلماء التنبوء بها مثلما يحدث الان  و تفسيرك لحته الوعي و الاستنتاج انه فيه ضمير و عقل عند الانسان لا تعطي اجابة شافيه و لا حتي العلم ولا اعتي الملحدين قدروا يردوا عليها...انت برضه رجعت للنقطه الي بتكلم فيها ان الانسان من عجزه و كدا و احساسه بالذنب عمل اله...طب العلم اتقدم و الاخلاق عليت لسه الانسان بيدور ليه حتي الان...دي كانت نقطتي 

و تفسيري لحته الاله فوق الزمان داخل فيها جزء من تفكيري انا مش كوبي بيست و خلاص ههههههه لانه لو جوا الزمان يبقي متغير خاضع للقوانين و ادينا انتا بقي اثبات عليها و لو هو برا الزمان يبقي اثبتنا ازليته (دي حته بوضح فيها فكر المؤمنين عن الههم مش بفرض عليك حاجه يعني) ...و لو الصدفه بتعمل حاجات منظمه بشكل عجيب جميل كدا تبقي صدفه واعيه و يبقي موقف الحلوليه ان الله و الكون واحد بتدي اجابة شافيه عن اسئلتك عن نظرية ان الكون ماشي مهرجل كدا رغم انه لا مهرجل ولا حاجه...و فعلا الصدفه ما اتكررتش تاني ليه ليه هي مرة واحده فعلا علي حد علمنا لمحدود الي الان.....و قولت لك ان الله فوق المادة في نظرنا كمؤمنين ...مش بحط لك كلام اديان و بس لا انتا بتسئلنا وجهه نظرنا في الهنا ايه قولت لك....سعدت جدا بنقاش عظيم متحضر خالي من اي سخرية مليء باحترام الاخرين مع حضرتك...و زي ما قولت لك و انتا ما ردتش علي حته معينه في كلامي...ان لو عندك العين الثالثه و شريحتك موجوده هتستقبل الطيف الالهي و دي نظريه ال God consciousness او الوعي بالاله .....انتا قولت ان الاشارات بتاعت الاتصالات محسوسه حتي لو مش شايفينها يبقي دا اثبات وجودها...في وجهه نظر عقلي المتواضع...حضور الله نفس الشئ لازم يبقي عندك جهاز استقبال داخلي يلقط اشاراته و تترجمها لصور.....هههههههههه لا بجد 

و برضه بكررها مش عاوزه اشوفك مكتئب و متضايق ...انا عشت الاكتئاب و اعرفه يعني ايه...عيييييييييييييش عيش سواء فيه اله او لا الحياة نعمه و عيش و دا كلام من حد فكر انه يموت نفسه عيش و حب الحياه حتي لو زبالة...غنوه حلوة ...اكلة حلوة ..نفسين شيشة   عيش ! اجمل ما في الكون العشوائي الهمجي بتاعك اننا نخرج برا المود شويه و لو بشويه نوتلا ....الكلام دا بقوله من واقع اني مش بقدر اشوف انسان ضايع و اسيبه دي حته جوايا كدا ههههههههههههه 

سلام الهنا يملي قلبك


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 أكتوبر 2014)

*مشكلتك يا زاما هو تضخم ذاتك ..... وهذا قادك إلى الكبرياء الذى هو فضيلة الشيطان ...... لذا أعلنها الرب يسوع ذات يوم عندما قال: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هَذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ - مت  11 :  25)

إن كنت تظن, وأنت مجرد حفنة تراب, إنك بإمكانك أنك تستطيع أن تضع الخالق داخل جمجمتك فأنت بحاجة لأعادة تقييم لنفسك, فالمحيط لايمكن ان تحتوية حفرة .....

لن ابرهن لك على وجود خالق بأسلوب تفكيرك, فإن ذلك تقليل من محبتى لك ... لذا لن افعلها ....

الخالق لن ابرهن على وجوده ... فليس من المنطق ان ابرهن للعميان على وجود النور بينما الشمس ساطعة فى كبد السماء ....  كيف تبرهن لهم على وجوده ......؟؟؟

النور موجود طالما لنا اعين تبصر .... لكنه غير موجود طالما أننا عميان

وأنت لك اعين روحية عمياء ... فكيف ستبصر الخالق .... لن تستطيع ..... ولن نستطيع معونتك ....

فأنا أسف ... لن افيدك هنا.... لكن عليك ان تعالج عماك الروحى .... بالصلاة  ..... إن كنت تريد أن تبصر ..... 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أكتوبر 2014)

هو بس ليا تعقيب صغير اوي علي حته المعجزات بجد عاوزه له تفسير بجد .....

السؤال للكل مش للاخ الجميل زاما

دلوقتي معجزات رسل المسيح و ايمان سيدنا بولس و ظهور المسيح له فيهم اربع احتمالات مفهمش خامس و مش عاوزه حد يجيب لي خامس هههههههههه و الامر دا يصدق علي معجزات انبياء اليهود برضه:

1- كذابين جدا و بينسبوا خوارق لسيدهم يسوع(في الحاله دي هيبقوا فيران ساعه الموت محدش بيموت عشان كدبة اصلا ما بعد الروح روح ) كذلك انبياء اليهود نفس الكلام

2- مجانين و عقلهم ضارب فبيتهيقلهم حاجات ما حصلتش بس هما مرضي الذهان ...بس من رسائل بولس يتضح لنا انه كان عقله شغال يعني مش مريض و فصيح و ذكي جدا 

3- ضاربين مخدرات هلوسه و دي مكنتش لسه ايامهم نشكر ربنا كبيرهم الخمره ههههههههه و لم يثبت معاقرتهم لها...يعني مثلا يعني مثلا هل كان اي رسول من رسل سيدنا ضارب حاجه؟ ولا كان ايامهم كدا اصلا نشكر الله انه مكنش ....

4- كذبوا و افكوا و نسبوا لنفسهم خوارق او جاء من بعدهم و نسب لهم تلك الخوارق...(بس هنا بقي الساحر او النصاب بيتكشف بسرعه و بتبقي وقعته سوداء)

و علي فكره ناس زمان علي غير ما نعتقد بعقلونا الساذجه لو يكونوا هبل او عاوزين يؤمنوا لا مكانوش عاوزين يؤمنوا.... لا كانوا كمان ناصحين اوي اوي اوي بدليل لما الروح القدس نزل في اليوم الخمسين قالوا الناس ايه علي الرسل....امتلئوا سلافه ....

و لما المسيح عمل معجزات قالوا خداع او نصب او سحر 

و لما رسل المسيح عملوا معجزاات محدش صدقها و الانجيل كان امينا جدا في نقل مدي رفض الناس لفكره المعجزات من  تلاميذ يسوع هذا في امر تلاميذ يسوع كذلك اليهود قبله ايضا لم يكونوا يصدقوا بسهوله ابدا ....اليونانيين و الرومان كان عندهم الههه زي البشر بتاكل و بتشرب بس مكانوش بيصدقوا المعجزات ابدا و اليهود ربنا كلمهم و راحوا قالوا نعمل عجل نشوفه و يبقي اله قدامنا ماشي بدل ما احنا مش شايفين حاجه...الناس القديمه مش هبله اوي للدرجه...

كانت بتشك و بتتحري اليقين زينا برضه...بس هي سنة الحياه كدا كل جيل جديد يسفه القديم...الدنيا كدا...لم يؤمن هؤلاء الا لما افحتمتهم نار العيان....

مش بتشتت موضوعك بس انتا جبت سيره يونان و المعجزات قومت عقبت يا غالي و اعذرني ان لم اكمل معك النقاش بسبب ان بكره الطحن تاني هرجع مطحنه الشغل...

تمني لي التوفيق و السداد

سلام ليك


----------



## zama (6 أكتوبر 2014)

> مشكلتك يا زاما هو تضخم ذاتك



أسمحلي ، أختلف ، مُعبراً عن إختلافي بالصمت لـ لحظة ، لكن ليه كبرياء ؟؟ 

أنا عندي عقل و عايز أستغله في حاجة مفيدة بجد ، و هي معرفة هوية الأنسان ، دا الموضوع ببساطة .. 



> إن كنت تظن, وأنت مجرد حفنة تراب, إنك بإمكانك أنك تستطيع أن تضع الخالق داخل جمجمتك فأنت بحاجة لأعادة تقييم لنفسك, فالمحيط لايمكن ان تحتوية حفرة .....



صح ، المحيط لا يمكن أن يُوضع في حفرة ، لو الأمر كدا ، يبئا العيب عند الخالق مش عندي ، لأنه عجز عن أن يُفهمني 

طبيعته ببساطة في عقلي الصغير ، ذلك توافق جدالي أن عقل الأنسان محدود ، كما تقول الأديان ..



> فأنا أسف ... لن افيدك هنا.... لكن عليك ان تعالج عماك الروحى .... بالصلاة ..... إن كنت تريد أن تبصر .....



بأمانة ، أيام ما كنت ع الأديان ، صليت كتير ، لم يأتي بفائدة ، فحسيت أنني بكلم الهواء ، بدأت أضطلع ، لقيت نتيجة و وصلت لِما أنا به الآن ..

==

لكن أسمحلي أقول حاجة ، أنني تعبان ، بسبب تفكيري الدائم في ذلك الموضوع ، لما كنت بالدين ، كنت مرتاح ، لأني كنت بحالة تلاهي و السلام ، محتار أيهما أفضل ، البحث عن المعرفة الغير مُلقن و لا التلاهي ؟؟ !!

==

أشكر حضرتك ، بعد إذنك ..


----------



## zama (6 أكتوبر 2014)

> دلوقتي معجزات رسل المسيح و ايمان سيدنا بولس و ظهور المسيح له فيهم اربع احتمالات مفهمش خامس و مش عاوزه حد يجيب لي خامس هههههههههه و الامر دا يصدق علي معجزات انبياء اليهود برضه:



أ / جوسبل 

في شئ خامس بجد ، ألا و هو :

سفر التثنية الأصحاح الـ 13 من عدد 1 : 6 ، أستأذنك أقرئيه ، لكن هقولك مفاداته الآن " لو لقيت نبي صنع معك أعجوبة أو 

آية ، لا تصدقه ، لأنه يُضلك عن طريق الرب ، بل حاكمه و أقتله " فمابالك أن السيد / المسيح له الأحترام ، قال لهم 

" أن الإله " ، فلازم كان موتاً يموت ، بالتالي أنا لا اُخطئ اليهود ، بل اُخطي تعاليمهم و طريقة إلقاء التدريس ، لكن أهي 

أتحسبت عليهم خطية و العداد شغال ..

== 

سلام يا فندم ..


----------



## zama (6 أكتوبر 2014)

الإدارة الكريمة​
بعد التحية ،،​
أشكر حضراتكم ، لإتاحة فرصة الحوار مع أساتذتي و أخواتي ، لكم الحق بمعرفة ما وصلت إليه ، أنني ثابت علي موقفي ، 

أعدكم بشرف ، أنني لا أفتح تلك الحوار مُجدداً من جانبي بمنتداكم الكريم (( وهو بيتي الأول و الأخير ، لأن البيت ليس جدران )) 

، لحضراتكم الحرية ، بـ بقاء الموضوع أو غلقه ..

لكم جزيل الشكر ،،​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> أ / جوسبل
> 
> في شئ خامس بجد ، ألا و هو :
> 
> ...



علي فكره العدد انا استفدت منه حبه حاجات صغننه كدا...:w00t:



> 1. «إِذَا قَامَ فِي وَسَطِكَ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ حَالِمٌ حُلماً وَأَعْطَاكَ آيَةً أَوْ أُعْجُوبَةً
> 2. وَلوْ حَدَثَتِ الآيَةُ أَوِ الأُعْجُوبَةُ التِي كَلمَكَ عَنْهَا قَائِلاً:* لِنَذْهَبْ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا وَنَعْبُدْهَا*
> 3. فَلا تَسْمَعْ لِكَلامِ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ أَوِ الحَالِمِ ذَلِكَ الحُلمَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ يَمْتَحِنُكُمْ لِيَعْلمَ هَل تُحِبُّونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ.
> 4. وَرَاءَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ تَسِيرُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَتَّقُونَ وَوَصَايَاهُ تَحْفَظُونَ وَصَوْتَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ وَإِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ وَبِهِ تَلتَصِقُونَ.
> ...



الايه دي بتتكلم عن ان لو نبي او حالم عمل معجزه و قال دي من اله تاني اله تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااني مش يهوه ارجموه لانه بيغويكم عن عباده الله و لانها شئ شيطاني(فيه دين معين في بالي كدا بس مش عاوزه اشتم)
 و دي حته حلوه برضه  و انتا كدا بتاكد كلامي ان الناس القديمه مكنتش عبيطه برضه....و الي شافوا الرسل و امنوا من اليهود كان ليهم اسبابهم الا و هي العيان....فيه اية بتحذرهم من الايمان الا و هي الاية دي امنوا ليه بقي و كسروا القانون؟؟؟؟ها؟؟؟؟


الايه دي لا علاقه لها بالايمان بالمعجزات علي فكره اوي و سبب الايمان بيها  قد ما ليها علاقه بانكار اليهود اليهود ماشي عرفنا سبب انكارهم ....انما انا بتكلم بقي علي اليونانيين و الرومان سبب الرفض عندهم ايه لو معندهمش توراه و ليه لما شافوا حاجات معينه امنوا رغم ان اديانهم مفهاش معجزات اصلا و الهتهم مجرد ادوات لتنظيم المادة الازلية؟ ايه الي غيرهم كدا و حول قلوبهم؟ لاله واحد لا يري من اصنام كتيره شايفينها قدامهم و عاجزه زيهم و تحت قانون الماده؟

الايه دي ليها علاقه بأن اليهود فعلا عقلهم كان جامد و فهموا الاية خارج مفهوم السياق كمل بعد الاية سته و الا يبقي سياق مبتور مشوه...اليهود فهموا ان المسيح و رسله عملوا معجزات تضلهم و ان المسيحيين داعيين الي اله اخر غير يهوه رغم ان شوف غباوتهم بقي...الرسل كانوا بيدعوا لنفس الاله برضه لان الرسل صلوا في نفس واحد في العليه يوم الخمسين يا الهنا القدوس مجد فتاك يسوع و لتجر معجزات باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع بيصلوا الي الاب يهوه طبعا!.....تصدق انتا نبهتني لحاجه حلوه اوي رغم انك بتحور شويه في احتمالاتي و ما ردتش عليها بس يالا مش مشكله ...النقاش معاك عسليه برضه ..بس انتا كئيب اوي يا بني اقسم بالله كئبتني ههههههههههههه

و بعدين انا كنت بتكلم عن نظريه الاحتمالات...انه ناس عملت معجزات و ناس كتير شافتها ...الي عملوا و الي شافوا نظامهم ايه؟ مهلوسين يا زاما ولا واخدين DMX ؟ يعني سيدنا بولس دا لما كتب بالروحانية العاليه دي اوي و ناس كتير صدقته هل كان كاذب جدا و مات في سبيل كدبته ولا واخد حاجة ولا مجنون و مريض بالشيزوفيرينيا؟ بلاش بولس ...يوحنا برضه او بطرس او برنابا حتي....كل العدد دا يا زاما كان عنده شيزوفيرينيا ولا واخدين كلهم DMX و بيسكوروا من مصدر واحد ولا كلهم كدابين...لو كلهم كدابين محدش قلب عليهم في لحظه غضب و قالهم فضوا المولد دا و فككم ليه؟ الالاف المسيحيين رضيوا يموتوا ليه و يتكشط لحمهم؟ اكيد كان فيه شئ اكبر منهم مش شمة كوكايين يعني هههههههههههههه...لما اوحد يقولك انا موحي اليا مش تصدقوا لما الف يقولوا لك نفس الكلام ابتدي قول اااااااااااااااه فيه ان في الموضوع...كان فيه مقال عاجبني اوي لراباي يهودي بيقول ان اليهوديه ديانه الوحي الجماعي مش شخص في غار زعم بهبوط ملاك عليه...لا الرب كلم الشعب جهرة...كذلك المسيحيه ديانه الوحي الجماعي كاليهوديه تماما ...و قصد النظريه دي لا تملك الا ان تقول..كلهم كدابين....كلهم حشاشين....كلهم مجانين عقولهم بتنجان....كلهم صادقين و اختبروا اله حي يفيض بروح عليهم و شافوه بعينهم التالته...و عليك ان تختار و صدقني اية سفر التثنية دي فهمتني حلقه مفقوده في حته ليه اليهود رافضين يسوع المسيح...اشكرك اوي و بطل اكتئاب يا بني لاولع فيك و في المنتدي بقي ههههههههههههههههه.....

سلام ليك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> الإدارة الكريمة​
> بعد التحية ،،​
> أشكر حضراتكم ، لإتاحة فرصة الحوار مع أساتذتي و أخواتي ، لكم الحق بمعرفة ما وصلت إليه ، أنني ثابت علي موقفي ،
> 
> ...




و احنا يهمنا راحتك النفسيه بس who knows بعد عشر سنين هتكون انتا فين و انا فين...سيبها لظروفها و خليك مرن و افقك واسع رحب خاضع لاي متغير و صدقني دي حاجات تتحس مش تتمسك و الا بقي ايديني كيلو وفاء و لتر اخلاص و رطل محبه ههههههههه وريني شكلهم و اثبت لي وجودهم كونيا ... دي حاجات تختبر و تعاش و تحس ولا تمسك باليد زي سوفت وير الكومبيوتر كدا....تحياتي ليك و سعيده بحواري معاك و صدقني مش حوار في منتدي هو الي هيغير موقفك يا بني...نهائي! انتا صاحب اليد الطولي و القرار قرارك...:t9: بس كدا و ارجو اني اكون عند حسن ظنك

سلام ليك


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2014)

*


zama قال:





أسمحلي، أختلف، مُعبراً عن إختلافي بالصمت لـ لحظة، لكن ليه كبرياء ؟؟ أنا عندي عقل وعايز أستغله في حاجة مفيدة بجد، وهي معرفة هوية الأنسان، دا الموضوع ببساطة .. 

.

أنقر للتوسيع...


اتريد معرفة هوية الإنسان أم هوية الإله ...... هناك تضارب .....




			المحيط لا يمكن أن يُوضع في حفرة ، لو الأمر كدا ، يبئا العيب عند الخالق مش عندي، لأنه عجز عن أن يُفهمني, طبيعته ببساطة في عقلي الصغير، ذلك توافق جدالي أن عقل الأنسان محدود ، كما تقول الأديان ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


العيب ان الإله عجز أنه يضع ذاته فى عقلك ...؟؟؟؟ كلامك غير متزن ....




			بأمانة، أيام ما كنت ع الأديان، صليت كتير، لم يأتي بفائدة، فحسيت أنني بكلم الهواء، بدأت أطلع، لقيت نتيجة ووصلت لِما أنا به الآن ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

العيب فيما تصلى من أجله وليس فى عدم الاستجابة ..... عندما يأتى أبن لم يتجاوز المرحلة الابتدائية على سبيل المثال ويطلب من ابيه ان يعينة رئيس مجلس ادارة فى احدى شركاته .... فهل عدم استجابة الوالد أمر خاطئ أم أن الأبن متعجرف ويطلب امر يفوق قدراته رغم علمه بتدنى مستواه .....




			لكن أسمحلي أقول حاجة، أنني تعبان، بسبب تفكيري الدائم في ذلك الموضوع، لما كنت بالدين، كنت مرتاح، لأني كنت بحالة تلاهي والسلام، محتار أيهما أفضل، البحث عن المعرفة الغير مُلقن ولا التلاهي ؟؟ !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت لم تكن متدين فى الاصل .... بل كنت تمارس الشكل الظاهرى للتدين من طقوس وعادات دينية .....
المسيحية علاقة وليس ديانة
وانت لم تكن لك علاقة بالخالق .... لذا فانك لم تعرفة ....

ثم هل انت لا دينى ام ملحد ..... ؟؟؟
حسب ما تقوله فانت ملحد ..... 
يا ريت توضح ....
مع العلم لن يستطيع احد ان يساعدك مالم تساعد انت نفسك

*


----------



## zama (6 أكتوبر 2014)

> أم أن الأبن متعجرف ويطلب امر يفوق قدراته رغم علمه بتدنى مستواه .....





> اتريد معرفة هوية الإنسان أم هوية الإله ...... هناك تضارب .....



أريد معرفة هوية الأنسان ، لأن بمعرفة الأنسان و تاريخ وجوده ، أقدر أعرف إن كان فيه خالق زي الأديان ما بتقول و لا كلام مغلوط ..

معرفة هوية الأنسان مرحلة أولي ، يليها معرفة هوية الخالق إن وُجد ..

ثم إن حضرتك بتقولي " إن الأبن الصغير مستوي معرفته متدني " ، أنا راعيت كدا بردو و مطلبتش أعرف هوية الإله مباشرة كدا ، 

قولت أعرفها من خلال هوية الأنسان ..

==



> العيب ان الإله عجز أنه يضع ذاته فى عقلك ...؟؟؟؟ كلامك غير متزن ....



ليه يعني ؟؟ 

مفاداة الأديان بتقول " الخالق له سلطان و مقدرة علي كل شئ " ، يبئا يقدر يضغط جوهره في مساحة القرص الصلب بعقلي ، المفروض يعني .. 

==



> هل انت لا دينى ام ملحد ..... ؟؟؟



بما أنه سؤال جهري كدا ، فـ أنا ملحد atheist ، لكن كنت بحاول أخفف الأمر نوعاً ما ، حتي لا ينزعج مني أحد ، لأن المجتمع 

متدين أووي ، أنا مش عايز أعمل مشاكل ، بالمجتمع الأفتراضي للشبكة العنكبوتية (( المنتدي )) ..

==

بعد إذنك ، سلام ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أكتوبر 2014)

*


zama قال:





أريد معرفة هوية الأنسان، لأن بمعرفة الأنسان وتاريخ وجوده، أقدر أعرف إن كان فيه خالق زي الأديان ما بتقول ولا كلام مغلوط .. معرفة هوية الأنسان مرحلة أولي، يليها معرفة هوية الخالق إن وُجد ..
..

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماذا تقصد بمعرفة هوية الإنسان ...؟؟؟؟

وما علاقة معرفة تاريخ وجوده باثبات وجود الله ....؟؟؟

انت, بحجمك, لن تستطيع احتواء الله ..... فالنملة لا تستطيع تكون فكرة عن الجبل ... وانت بالنسبة لله ادنى من نمله .... وهو كخالق اعظم من الجبل ..... فأين عقلك وانت تريد ان تحتويه .... هذا كبرياء شيطانى





			ثم إن حضرتك بتقولي "إن الأبن الصغير مستوي معرفته متدني"، أنا راعيت كدا بردو ومطلبتش أعرف هوية الإله مباشرة كدا، قولت أعرفها من خلال هوية الأنسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الهدف اساسا ليس داخل قدراتك .... انت بدون روح الحياة الذى وهبه الخالق لك لا تزيد عن مجرد جثة ..... فما هى قدرات الجثة .... لا شيئ سوى شيئ عفن ...




			مفاداة الأديان بتقول "الخالق له سلطان ومقدرة علي كل شئ "، يبئا يقدر يضغط جوهره في مساحة القرص الصلب بعقلي، المفروض يعني .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انت تريد من الخالق ان يكون محدود بحدودك ..... وهذا ليس من صفات الإلوهية ... عندما ظهر الخالق فى الجسد فى شخص المسيح لم يجعل هذا الجسد يوجد من علاقة زواج بشرى ... بل اوجد جسده من علاقة اتحاد الإلوهية بخلية بشرية من جسد العذراء مريم حتى لا ينزل للمستوى الفاسد لطبيعة الإنسان والذى اكتسبه بالسقوط بشخص آدم ..... فهل انت لا فساد فيك كى يتنازل الخالق ويًحد بحدودك .... الاجابة انت تعرفها جيدا 




			بما أنه سؤال جهري كدا، فأنا ملحد atheist ، لكن كنت بحاول أخفف الأمر نوعاً ما، حتي لا ينزعج مني أحد، لأن المجتمع متدين أووي، أنا مش عايز أعمل مشاكل، بالمجتمع الأفتراضي للشبكة العنكبوتية (( المنتدي )) ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام ..... ما هو هدفك من الحوار ....؟؟؟ هل لتقنعنا بصحة ما انت فيه .... ام تريد المعونة لأخراجك مما أنت فيه .... ما الهدف ...؟؟


*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (6 أكتوبر 2014)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد تكون مع الجميع ....

جارى قراءة الموضوع بالكامل حتى يمكننى التعليق على المداخلةالاولى وما شملته بجديد فى ردودك 

سوف يكون تعليقى معك وفق ما تريده بالادلة والعقل والفلسفة ..لك كل ما تريد 

ولكن لى تعليق بسيط لحين استكمال قراءة باقى الموضوع وهو تعليقك الاخير ..



> أشكر حضراتكم ، لإتاحة فرصة الحوار مع أساتذتي و أخواتي ، لكم الحق بمعرفة ما وصلت إليه ، أنني ثابت علي موقفي ،
> 
> أعدكم بشرف ، أنني لا أفتح تلك الحوار مُجدداً من جانبي بمنتداكم الكريم (( وهو بيتي الأول و الأخير ، لأن البيت ليس جدران ))
> 
> ، لحضراتكم الحرية ، بـ بقاء الموضوع أو غلقه ..



 يا عزيزى الفاضل الموقف يكون ثابت مع  جريان الحوار  ويكون قابل للتغير حينما يواجه بما هو اقوى منه ولكن حضرتك لا تفعل ذلك كيف ؟
ارى منك التسرع فى غلق الموضوع وذلك خطا تريد ان تغلقه على نفسك لانك فى ظل صراع داخلى لكن تاكد ان من يكون واثق فى موقفه الحالى على الاقل يكون واسع الصدر فى استقبال كافة النقاشات الى مليار سنة قادمة  فلا تغلق باب فتحته حتى لو صمت النقاش فيه فترة اتركه مفتوح وتابعه على قدر ما تستطيع هل ذلك سوف يتعبك فى امر ما ؟


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

> يا عزيزى الفاضل الموقف يكون ثابت مع جريان الحوار ويكون قابل للتغير حينما يواجه بما هو اقوى منه ولكن حضرتك لا تفعل ذلك كيف ؟
> ارى منك التسرع فى غلق الموضوع وذلك خطا تريد ان تغلقه على نفسك لانك فى ظل صراع داخلى لكن تاكد ان من يكون واثق فى موقفه الحالى على الاقل يكون واسع الصدر فى استقبال كافة النقاشات الى مليار سنة قادمة فلا تغلق باب فتحته حتى لو صمت النقاش فيه فترة اتركه مفتوح وتابعه على قدر ما تستطيع هل ذلك سوف يتعبك فى امر ما ؟



شوف حضرتك ،

كل ما في الأمر أنني لا اُريد أن اُثقل علي الإدارة و الأساتذة و الأخوة ، لأن فكرة الإلحاد عادة غير مقبولة و تُقابل بالأستهجان الصامت ..

أنا مفترض لم أقل هذا ، لكن ذلك من باب الصراحة البريئة ليس إلا ..

سلام يا فندم ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

طب الاداره سايبه الموضوع عادي خلاص محدش اعترض ما رايك في سماع مزيدا من الاراء.   و شكرا


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

> ماذا تقصد بمعرفة هوية الإنسان ...؟؟؟؟



عايز أعرف أساس الأنسان ، لا أقتنع بالنشوء و الأرتقاء رغم إلحادي ، لأن النشوء لا يرقي بالفكر ، دليل قناعتي عقلي : 

النشوء يعتمد علي تطور الشكل ، إن تطور الشكل و عرفنا نتكلم فالتفكير للحيوان ليس خلاق ، فكيف جاء تفكيرنا إذن ..

أعتقدت أنه هناك خالق أبحث عن دليل له ، لا أجد بحسب بحثي ..

أعتقدت أننا نشأنا نتيجة الأنفجار العظيم نتيجة عامل ما بصورتنا الحالية ..

أعتقدت أننا وُجدنا بسبب كيانات فضائية مثلاً أكبر منا قدرة ، أوجدتنا و ماتت ..

أعتقدت في حاجات كتير ، مازلت أعتقد و أبحث ..

الأنجيل لا يُثبت لي وجود الخالق ، لأنه بالطبع يُكلم المؤمنين بذلك ، لكني نفذت طلب لـ شخص عزيز علي قلبي ، كنوع من الثقافة ..

أجد الإيمان بالأديان به تصديق و إنسياق و خلاص (( أنا لا اُقلل من قدر أحد ، كل الأحترام للأنسان ، بل اُعبر عن رؤيتي )) ..

==



> هذا كبرياء شيطانى



أسمحلي ، بكل بساطة لأ ..

الدين نشئنا علي التصديق لكل شئ و خلاص ، فلما أطلب طلب إثبات مثل هذا ، طبيعي أنه يُوصف بأنه كبرياء و شيطاني كمان ..

أن لم أري الشيطان إلي الآن ، هل هناك شيطان ؟؟ لو قلنا إن الشر شيطان ، فبالتالي الخير سذاجة ، 

ما تُسميه الأديان بالشر هو غريزة حب البقاء بأي طريقة كانت ..

مثال : الحيوانات تتزوج بلا معايير و تأكل بالأفتراس بدرجاته ، ذلك ليس شر ، بل حب البقاء ..

لكن الأنسان نُشأ علي عدم السرقة و الأحترام و غيره من مبادئ ، لكن كل ذلك ليس قاعدة بل شئ مُكتسب ..

تلك الألفاظ في مناصبها .. 



> روح الحياة



لم أقل ما في روح ، لكن ما هي الروح ؟؟ هل شوية كلام و خلاص ، لا اُريد لمسها بل معرفتها نظرياً نظرياً نظرياً ..

==



> ما هو هدفك من الحوار ....؟؟؟ هل لتقنعنا بصحة ما انت فيه .... ام تريد المعونة لأخراجك مما أنت فيه .... ما الهدف ...؟؟



ذكرت ذلك في العنصر رقم 2 بأول مشاركة ،

لا أقصد بكلامي أِقناعكم ، بل مناقشتكم ، ريثما أكون مُخطئ ، أنا لا أبغي سوي الصح أينما يكون هو ..

==

إحترامي لحضرتك ، سلام ..


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طب الاداره سايبه الموضوع عادي خلاص محدش اعترض ما رايك في سماع مزيدا من الاراء.   و شكرا



أة طبعاً أهلاً و سهلاً ..


----------



## تيمو (7 أكتوبر 2014)

> بما أنه سؤال جهري كدا ، فـ أنا ملحد atheist ، لكن كنت بحاول أخفف الأمر نوعاً ما




؟؟

هل أنتَ بجد ملحد؟ يا أخي إذا كنت لا تستطيع التمييز بين الفرضية والنظرية. فإن كنتَ أساساً لا تتبع المنهج العلمي فكيف تعتبر نفسك تبحث عن الحقيقة؟



> النظريات لا ترقي أن تكون حقائق



لا أدري إن كانت العبارة أعلاه تعبّر عن وجهة نظرك!

أنتَ يا صديقي ببساطة أردت أن تكون ملحد لأنها موضة، أو لاعتقادك أنك (أذكى) الجميع، مع العلم أن أسلوبك لا يوحي بأنك تمتلك حتى أبسط معايير التفكير العلمي والمنطقي؟ أنتَ لا تقوى على حوار يمتد لأكثر من ثلاثة أسطر.

نصيحتي: إجلس مع نفسك، فأنتَ ويبدو لي أن مشكلتك أنك متعب نفسياً، ويبدو أنك أُصبت بخيبة أمل من الله. إلحادك مبني على ترهات تسمعها أو تقرأها، وللأسف يظن أغلب الشباب أن الإلحاد يجعل منهم أذكى من أترابهم!


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

أ / ميتو ..



> هل أنتَ بجد ملحد؟ يا أخي إذا كنت لا تستطيع التمييز بين الفرضية والنظرية. فإن كنتَ أساساً لا تتبع المنهج العلمي فكيف تعتبر نفسك تبحث عن الحقيقة؟



ما برأيك يكون المنهج العلمي ؟؟

بخلاف ما أقوله ،

المنهج العلمي الذي أعرفه هو :

* أختيار الموضوع ، هو التساؤل عن المشكلة الغامضة ..

* التدعيم بالقراءة ، القراءة المقصودة هنا ، هي القراءة التي تصنع قاعدة معرفية للموضوع و نتائجه ..

* جمع المعلومات ، من طرفي البحث (( المؤيد و المُعارض )) ..

* صياغة الموضوع بأكلمه ..

* كتابة التقرير ..

* التجربة ، لكن أنا لستُ بصدد مشكلة معملية ، بل أمر فكري ..

* كتابة الرسالة العلمية و ظهورها للنور بالسِـمنار مثلاً ..

طبعاً المفاداة تختلف عن النص ، لكن _ سامحني _ أنا لا أحفظ ، لأن ما رأرأته ليس بالقليل ، فضلاً عن حفظي للأشياء التي 

تُحرك شعوري و عقلي معاً ..

==

ذلك كله بخلاف مناهج البحث العلمي (( الأستنباطي ، الأستقرائي ، غيره ))

أنا أستخدم التركيز من خلال التأمل ، ذلك يُسمي أستنباطي ، لكن لأجل الحق ، لا أعرف شروط ذلك المنهج ، لم أتبحر به ..

==



> أنتَ يا صديقي ببساطة أردت أن تكون ملحد لأنها موضة



أسمحلي أبتسم لا للسخرية _ العفو يا فندم _ ، بل للتعجب !!

كلمة " موضة " هي كلمة متداولة بين ألسن رجال الدين ، سمعتها من لسان نيافة الأنبا / روفائيل المرشح البطريركي السابق لما حضرت برنامجه ..

نأتي لجذور الكلمة ،

الإلحاد موجود في الدنيا ، الدين لم يقدر علي إنهاؤه بالعقل ، لأن الدين مجرد أتجاهات فكرية ..

نيجي بئا لوجوده حديثاً بمحتمعنا المصري ، الثورات التي تعرض لها المجتمع أزالت قشور الرهبة في الإعلان ، لكن الإلحاد موجود ، مثله مثل قضايا الشذوذ ..

كمان لموضوع الإلحاد ، أين الرد الحقيقي لفكر الإلحاد ، من علي لسان رجال الدين ، بل كل ما يقولوه " دا موضة " أو 

يقولوا " شوفوا الطبيعة و جمالها " ، لكن أين الرد الحاسم لفكر الإلحاد ؟؟ !!

==



> أو لاعتقادك أنك (أذكى) الجميع



هذه تخص نظرتك للإلحاد لا لشخصي ..

أنا لم أتكبر علي أحد من أخواتي و الموضوع يشهد (( نصاً و مضموناً )) ، أنا واثق من أسلوبي كويس جداً ، لو حضراتكم ..

حضرتك لو عرفتني شوية ، هتلاقيني غير كدا ، بل أنسان بسيط ، ذلك ليس دفاع عن ذاتي بل حقيقة ..

حضرتك ربما لا تُحكم اللفظ ، نظراً لغيرتك البطرسية (( التلميذ / بطرس )) علي دينك ، أحترم ذلك ..

==



> ويبدو لي أن مشكلتك أنك متعب نفسياً



أنا فعلاً مُتعب نفسياً ، لكن ذلك لا يؤثر علي عقلي ..

الأعتراف بالمرض ، أول خُطوة للعلاج ، أنا فعلاً بصدد علاج حقيقي ..

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

أ / ميتو ..



> هل أنتَ بجد ملحد؟ يا أخي إذا كنت لا تستطيع التمييز بين الفرضية والنظرية. فإن كنتَ أساساً لا تتبع المنهج العلمي فكيف تعتبر نفسك تبحث عن الحقيقة؟



ما برأيك يكون المنهج العلمي ؟؟

بخلاف ما أقوله ،

المنهج العلمي الذي أعرفه هو :

* أختيار الموضوع ، هو التساؤل عن المشكلة الغامضة ..

* التدعيم بالقراءة ، القراءة المقصودة هنا ، هي القراءة التي تصنع قاعدة معرفية للموضوع و نتائجه ..

* جمع المعلومات ، من طرفي البحث (( المؤيد و المُعارض )) ..

* صياغة الموضوع بأكلمه ..

* كتابة التقرير ..

* التجربة ، لكن أنا لستُ بصدد مشكلة معملية ، بل أمر فكري ..

* كتابة الرسالة العلمية و ظهورها للنور بالسِـمنار مثلاً ..

طبعاً المفاداة تختلف عن النص ، لكن _ سامحني _ أنا لا أحفظ ، لأن ما رأرأته ليس بالقليل ، فضلاً عن حفظي للأشياء التي 

تُحرك شعوري و عقلي معاً ..

==

ذلك كله بخلاف مناهج البحث العلمي (( الأستنباطي ، الأستقرائي ، غيره ))

أنا أستخدم التركيز من خلال التأمل ، ذلك يُسمي أستنباطي ، لكن لأجل الحق ، لا أعرف شروط ذلك المنهج ، لم أتبحر به ..

==



> أنتَ يا صديقي ببساطة أردت أن تكون ملحد لأنها موضة



أسمحلي أبتسم لا للسخرية _ العفو يا فندم _ ، بل للتعجب !!

كلمة " موضة " هي كلمة متداولة بين ألسن رجال الدين ، سمعتها من لسان نيافة الأنبا / روفائيل المرشح البطريركي السابق لما حضرت برنامجه ..

نأتي لجذور الكلمة ،

الإلحاد موجود في الدنيا ، الدين لم يقدر علي إنهاؤه بالعقل ، لأن الدين مجرد أتجاهات فكرية ..

نيجي بئا لوجوده حديثاً بمحتمعنا المصري ، الثورات التي تعرض لها المجتمع أزالت قشور الرهبة في الإعلان ، لكن الإلحاد موجود ، مثله مثل قضايا الشذوذ ..

كمان لموضوع الإلحاد ، أين الرد الحقيقي لفكر الإلحاد ، من علي لسان رجال الدين ، بل كل ما يقولوه " دا موضة " أو 

يقولوا " شوفوا الطبيعة و جمالها " ، لكن أين الرد الحاسم لفكر الإلحاد ؟؟ !!

==



> أو لاعتقادك أنك (أذكى) الجميع



هذه تخص نظرتك للإلحاد لا لشخصي ..

أنا لم أتكبر علي أحد من أخواتي و الموضوع يشهد (( نصاً و مضموناً )) ، أنا واثق من أسلوبي كويس جداً ، لو حضراتكم ..

حضرتك لو عرفتني شوية ، هتلاقيني غير كدا ، بل أنسان بسيط ، ذلك ليس دفاع عن ذاتي بل حقيقة ..

حضرتك ربما لا تُحكم اللفظ ، نظراً لغيرتك البطرسية (( التلميذ / بطرس )) علي دينك ، أحترم ذلك ..

==



> ويبدو لي أن مشكلتك أنك متعب نفسياً



أنا فعلاً مُتعب نفسياً ، لكن ذلك لا يؤثر علي عقلي ..

الأعتراف بالمرض ، أول خُطوة للعلاج ، أنا فعلاً بصدد علاج حقيقي ..

==

أشكرك ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

*حسب ما قرأت فى مداخلاتك فأنت تبحث عن نفسك ... 
هناك جوع داخلك بحاجة لأن تشبعه ...
ولكنك ذهبت لصحراء لا طعام فيها ولا شراب
لذا لن استمر فى جدل صحراوى لن يفيد فى شيئ إلا فى تفريط فيما نمتلكه من وقت ....
ليس امامك حل ... سوى الذهاب لطبيب النفوس
ليس أمامك إلا الصلاة .....
إن كنت تريد أن تبرأ*


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حسب ما قرأت فى مداخلاتك فأنت تبحث عن نفسك ...
> هناك جوع داخلك بحاجة لأن تشبعه ...
> ولكنك ذهبت لصحراء لا طعام فيها ولا شراب
> لذا لن استمر فى جدل صحراوى لن يفيد فى شيئ إلا فى تفريط فيما نمتلكه من وقت ....
> ...



أ / صوت صارخ ،

بأمانة ، ذلك كان قصدي بتلك المداخلة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3649994&postcount=43

لكن لما لقيت أخواتي بيتكلموا بعد هذه المشاركة ، قلت هتبئا قلة ذوء مني لو تركتهم ، لكن أنا شايف إن كل الأطراف وضحت وجهة نظرها ..

==

سلام ..


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أكتوبر 2014)

zama حبيبى واحشنى ،
بص يا زاما انا لو مكانك هعيش حياتى الفتره دى من غير تفكير فى شىء بخصوص الله و الالحاد و اللادينيه او حتى لو كنت لا ادارى او لا اكتراثى 
وهركز ع الجزء النفسى (وع فكره التعب النفسى فى امراض منه بتاثر ع العقل ) انا  مش بقولك كده عشان شايفك مريض نفسى وعقلك فى حاجه بالعكس صدقنى بس بقولك  كده عشان انت اللى قولت انك مريض نفسى  يبقى تتخلص من المرض النفسى الاول وبعدها يحلها الف حلال بقى بخصوص  الالحاد والدين وواللاادريه واللااكتراثى 
*نصيحه من انسان لانسان بتجرد من اى شىء اخر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

*حبيبى .....
انت كإنسان ملحد ..... ماذا يقول الملحد عن وضع الإنسان بعد الموت ...؟؟؟*


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ريت الموضوع ما يتقفلش.​


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

!! البابا !! قال:


> zama حبيبى واحشنى ،
> بص يا زاما انا لو مكانك هعيش حياتى الفتره دى من غير تفكير فى شىء بخصوص الله و الالحاد و اللادينيه او حتى لو كنت لا ادارى او لا اكتراثى
> وهركز ع الجزء النفسى (وع فكره التعب النفسى فى امراض منه بتاثر ع العقل ) انا  مش بقولك كده عشان شايفك مريض نفسى وعقلك فى حاجه بالعكس صدقنى بس بقولك  كده عشان انت اللى قولت انك مريض نفسى  يبقى تتخلص من المرض النفسى الاول وبعدها يحلها الف حلال بقى بخصوص  الالحاد والدين وواللاادريه واللااكتراثى
> *نصيحه من انسان لانسان بتجرد من اى شىء اخر *



كيوبيد (( البابا ))  وأنت أكتر ، 

حالتي النفسية ، لا تخرج خارج حيز (( الأكتئاب الشديد )) ، ذلك له عوامل متشابكة ، بعد مراجعة ذاتي ..

أما بخصوص تفكيري ، فليس له علاقة بالأكتئاب (( ذلك كلام الطبيب )) لأني بمارس حياتي طبيعي ، بدليل أني لسه عايش و بكلمك ، كل المشكلة أني وحييييد أوي في هواياتي ..

تحياتي لشخصك ..


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى .....
> انت كإنسان ملحد ..... ماذا يقول الملحد عن وضع الإنسان بعد الموت ...؟؟؟*



الفناء للصورة الآدمية للشخص ، بقاء مادته العضوية (( التراب )) ، لأنه لا إثبات لوجود روح ، نحن نحيا مثل ذوي الأربعة ..

الحيوان _ أعتذر علي الكلمة _ تقول الأديان بصدده " أنه لا يُحاسب " ، لكن جسده عايش ، فنحن نحيا مثل الحيوان ..

http://www.il7ad.com/


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2014)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يا ريت الموضوع ما يتقفلش.​



ذلك يرجع للإدارة ، لأني أعتقد الموضوع خرج للنقاش العام أووي ، لكن بالنسبالي عادي ..


----------



## تيمو (7 أكتوبر 2014)

> الإلحاد موجود في الدنيا ، الدين لم يقدر علي إنهاؤه بالعقل ، لأن الدين مجرد أتجاهات فكرية ..



الإلحاد عبارة عن دين جديد لو ما كنت واخد بالك يعني ... ما إنتَ بتفوت على منتدياتهم شايف كم الهراء والتخريف الفكري يالي بحكوا فيه؟ شايف تحويلهم الأمر لفكرة انتشار ومجلات ومؤسسة ومؤتمرات؟ هاد كله لا يُصنّف إلّا تحت فكرة وحيدة وهي دين. (ممكن تسميها حزب ممكن تسمهيا تجمّع .. سمّها ما شئت ولكنها تقع تحت خانة دين).



> كلمة " موضة " هي كلمة متداولة بين ألسن رجال الدين ، سمعتها من لسان نيافة الأنبا / روفائيل المرشح البطريركي السابق لما حضرت برنامجه ..



لأنها موضة متلها متل موضوع إنو الشباب يبلشوا يدخنوا ليشعروا برجولتهم، وهذا هو حال الإلحاد، فالشاب يكره المجتمع يالي عايش فيه، فيصب غضبه على الدين. ومن ثم يشعر أن له أهمية في المجتمع وهو مختلف ومميز وتعجبه مشاعر الإختلاف.

أنتَ ننفسك تتحدث عن مشاعر. فالمشاعر هي ما تقودك وليش عقل، ليس بحث، ليس فكر عميق، حتى أنك قلت للزميل "كيد نن" أنك لا تناقش بالعلم ! او هكذا فهمت كلماتك!

الرد على الإلحاد موجود، ولكنك لا تريد أن تقرأ أو تناقش ، فحينما حاورك الزميل كيد نن اعترضت قليلاً .. أليس كذلك؟[/SIZE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> الفناء للصورة الآدمية للشخص ، بقاء مادته العضوية (( التراب )) ، لأنه لا إثبات لوجود روح ، نحن نحيا مثل ذوي الأربعة ..
> 
> الحيوان _ أعتذر علي الكلمة _ تقول الأديان بصدده " أنه لا يُحاسب " ، لكن جسده عايش ، فنحن نحيا مثل الحيوان ..
> 
> http://www.il7ad.com/



*اذن لا فرق فى الفكر الالحادى بين الانسان والحيوان ....
هل هذا مقبول لك .....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (8 أكتوبر 2014)

كيفك حبيبي زاما
انا لم أقرأ الردود لضيق وقتي
و لكن لدي بعض الأسئلة بخصوص القضية الاولى
كيف وجدت الخليقة و من اوجدها
تقول :

"الخليقة وجدت بالصدفة التي هي تقاطع الزمان و المكان و لمرة واحدة فقط"

سؤالي الاول :  من اين أتى الزمان و المكان أصلا لينتج من تقاطعهما الخليقة ؟
يعني انت تفرض وجود عنصرين و لكن لم تخبرنا كيف وجدوا أصلا

سؤالي الثاني : هل الزمان كان لوحده أم كان مرتبط بشيء معين ؟

لدي موضوعين قدمين بالمنتدى أرجو أن تقرأهما
الأول : الرد على سؤال من خلق الله ؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51813

الثاني : هل ألله ظالم ؟ بناءا على ما نشاهده اليوم من أحداث

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190313


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2014)

سؤال افتراضي؟
لو كان في موعد بيني وبينك 
والفاصل بينا نهر عريض لا استطيع اجتيازه الا بسفينة

وانا مواعيدي دقيقة للغاية
يوم الموعد تأخرت عليك ساعة
قلتلي مش من عوايدك

قلتلك سأخبرك ماذا اخرني..

=========
تأخرت بسبب عندما وصلت النهر لأجتازه واتي اليك
شاهدت السفينة مفككت قطع قطع
احترت ماذا افعل ما هي الا 60 دقيقة حتى رأيت القطع الخشبية اي قطع السفينة* (صدفة)*
تتجمع بسرعة ثم تنضم الى بعضها لتؤلف سفينة ركبتها واتيت اليك...


هل تصدق هذا العذر؟؟؟؟
================
كون واسع لا نهاية له هل من المعقول ان يتركب لوحده صدفة ايضا كالسفينة ؟؟؟
كون مركب بدقة  لا يتصورها عقل صدفة يتركب وحده كالسفينة اتصدق ذلك؟؟


----------



## zama (8 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اذن لا فرق فى الفكر الالحادى بين الانسان والحيوان ....
> هل هذا مقبول لك .....؟؟؟؟*



القضية هنا ليس قبولي أو رفضي ..

بل الأمر يكمن في " كيف يدعي الدين الأختلاف بين كيفية حياة الكائنات الحية (( إنسان ، حيوان )) ؟؟

هنفترض جدالاً ، إن الدين صح ، (( أنا خطأ ، مستعد لأكون خطأ بالعلن )) ، كيف تحيا الحيوانات ؟؟

هنقول بالروح مثل روح البشر ، أين تذهب روحها ؟؟ هنقول فناء لأنها لا تُحاسب ، هل روح الله تفني ؟؟ !!

أم أنها ليست روح الله إذن ؟؟ أم أنها روح إله أدني من الخالق (( الله ، يهوه أو كيفما تسمونه )) ؟؟ !!

==

أستأذنكم ، أحتاج لجواب واضح ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> نعم أقبلها ... وما المشكلة فيها؟
> 
> هي توصيف لحالتك ، ولا أجد فيها إساءة أو إهانة إلّا إذا أدركت حقيقة ما فيك ولا تستطيع استكمال ""الحوار""



إحتراماً للمكان ، مش هرد عليك ،لأني لم أعتاد علي الإهانة ، حضرتك كعادتك لم تُحكم اللفظ و المشاركات شاهدة عليك ..

واضح إن الإدارة مُعجبة و مُشجعة لـ لفظك أو موقفك ..

أي خطأ لي ، بأخذ عليه مخالفة ع الفور ،فلماذا أنت لا تُحاسب مثلي إذن ؟؟ !!

==

بصدق لا أرغب بـ محاورتك ، أوصفها كيفما تشاء ، أنا موقفي واضح من الإلحاد ،

(( الأقتناع لـ حين ثبوت عكس ذلك ، لو كنت أنا خطأ بعد تساؤلاتي بالأول أو بين الأخوة ، سأعلن خطأ موقفي علناً ، لكن متنساش أنني لا أريد إقناعكم بشئ )) ، (( لو مش قابلني _ كـ جماعة _ كدا ، أمشي ، عادي ))  ، (( لكن أنا بحبكم بدون شئ أو وصية " إنسانياً " ، زي ما بتقولوا أنتم المتدينين لله x لله )) ..

==

سلام يا فندم ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

طب يا اخ زاما انتا زعلان اوي علي الفرق بين روح الانسان و روح الحيوان ان دي خالدة و دي مش خالده و قولت ان دا احد مظاهر عدم وجود الاله...و ظلم كوني من الهنا الحي 

هسئلك احنا ليه اذكي من البهايم كتير كدا؟ بمعني ليه البهيم مش بيدور علي حياته الابدية ليه مش بيدور علي الخلود ليه معندوش خوف من الموت الا لما بيشوف بهيم زيه ميت قدامه مثلا ليه البهايم ما اخترعتش و ما عملتش و ما سوتش...

كل هذا يعزي لنظرية التطور لقد تطورت عقولنا و تعقدت جدا في تكوينها علي مدي الزمان و هذا تفسير علمي مع العلم اني لا اكفر بنظريه التطور بل اعتقد ان جزء منها صحيح الا و هو ان الكائنات تتطور و تتكيف و تتغير بمر الزمان و المكان و هذا الجزء شبه مسلم به علميا الان

السؤال هنا..لماذا لم يتطور عقل البهيم عبر ملايين السنين مثل عقل الانسان بمعني ان الانسان بدأ بدائي و انتهي متطور جدا

دا في عقله

عقل البهيم بقي ليه في المليون سنه او اقل او اكثر ليه ما اتطورش زي عقلنا و ليه البهيم ما اخترعش زينا هههههههههههه و ليه فضل عقله بدائي برضه

فيه فرق بين عقل البهيم و عقل الانسان و دا يفسر لك الفرق بين روح البهيم و روح الانسان ليه دي خالدة و ليه دي لا ....و اننا مملكه حيوانيه الوحيد الخليه في ذيلها و الانسان رأسها و تاجها و لا يوجد من هو اعلي منه علي هذه الارض

البهائم مخلوقه تخدمك و تاكلها و تشربها مش مخلوقه عشان يبقي ليها ارواح خالده للابد

الانسان عقله متطور و سائد علي البهائم عشان كدا هو خالد حتي لو لم يكن هناك ابديه فهو خالد بفكره و اختراعاته و قصصه و فنه...شوف اكبر الفنانين خالدين رغم موتهم و ذكرهم بين الناس عالي ازاي....

انما هات لي قطة ولا كلب و لا بقره خالده بعمل ادته....عملها تخدمتك ...مخلوقه ليك انتا

فلا تحزن علي خلود روح البهائم لما ذكرته من سبب منطقي جدا افتكر و احزن علي روحك انت بس عل الاقل في الدنيا بلاش اخرتك ههههههههههههههههه حارب الاكتئاب اولا و عش سعيدا

و بعدين انتا مش حيوان ولا احنا حيوانات....احنا متطورين اوي عنهم رغم وجود الغريزة فينا..تفتكر ليه؟


انا شوفت بهيم في العيد بيعمل تواليت في الشارع....هل فطرتك تحتمل هذا الامر؟ الجواب لا! و الف لا

ترضي انتاتحب مراتك في الشارع زي البهيم؟ الجواب لا ...و عشروميت لا


انتا نوع ممتاز و البهيم لا....عشان كدا انتا خالد و البهيم لا...لانك مفكر و مبدع و فنان وصانع و بناء و البهيم لا.....! شوفت بهيم بني عمارة! انتا مخلوق علي صوره الله اي انك مبدع و فيك قدرة الخلق مثله و املك و حلمك هو الخلود مثلما هو خالد....اما الكلب و القرد لا ههههههههههههه

اما الحشرات فحدث ولا حرج تبقي ارواحها خالده ليه بقي ههههههههه ! هي لها فوائد جمه جدا كفايه انها تاكل الجثث انما تخلد ليه...انا علي فكره الاحياء صميم تخصص بابا و ماما ....العلوم مشوقه و لذيذه و دراستها مش لازم تخليك تلحد يعني بس بتخليك فاهم الكون حواليك ماشي ازاي 

  الحيوانات كلها مخلوقه لخدمتك و بس علي فكرة! صوف و جلد و لبن و عسل و كله حتي الكائنات الضاره زي العقرب و الثعبان منها فوائد جمة برضه كفايه التوازن البيئي بين عدد الكائنات و السلسله الغذائيه الي مش عاجباك رغم انها قانون كوني....كفايه ان الجثث الميته بيطلع منها سباخ للارض يعني مادة لا تفني مفيدة لينا...

علي فكره يا مينا او زاما حسب ما تحب اناديك

مشكلتك مع الكون كله مش مع ربنا و بس...

افتكر اني مش غلطانه

تقبل تحياتي العاطره و ارجو الا اكون قد صدعتك برغيي بس بحب حوار الافكار المحترم

سلام ليك


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت الرب قال:


> كيفك حبيبي زاما
> انا لم أقرأ الردود لضيق وقتي
> و لكن لدي بعض الأسئلة بخصوص القضية الاولى
> كيف وجدت الخليقة و من اوجدها
> ...



أهلاً بحضرتك ،

بصراحة أنا لا أعرف الأعذار ، أنا بردو جيت من شوية من الشغل و هقوم الفجر و أعد بكتب لحضراتكم و محترم كدا ،

في النهاية حضرتك تقولي " لضيق وقتي " ، خلاص سيبني للـ عنده وقت ليّ ، حضرتك مش هتقدر تكون فكرة شبه كاملة عن موقفي .

أنا كا ممكن أمسح السطر الأعلي ، لكن كتبته و أنا مُستهجن من موقف ما ، لدي الشجاعة لأعتذر لك ، 

أنا أسف ، سامحني ..

==

نبدأ الحوار الموضوعي ،

أول سؤال لـ حضرتك ، كان ممكن تلاقي إجابته بين طيات السطور و صفحات المنتدي للموضوع ذاته ، 

لكن هعيده ،

الزمن موجود منذ البداية ،

الزمن ليس المقصود به الوقت المعروف الآن ،

هفترض جدالاً ، أن هناك خالق لا بداية له لأنه لو له بداية لـ تحول إلي مخلوق ، المهم ،

الخالق لوحده ، فكر في فكرة ما مثل خلق كائنات تعبده (( ملائكة )) ، ذلك حدث أول ،

سقط منهم فرقة ، ذلك حدث ثاني ، هكذا ، تعاقب تلك الأحداث و إن كان بـرمقة عين ، يسمي زمن ،

الزمن لا يحد الخالق ، كما تقول الأديان ، الأديان تُريد تمجيد الخالق بالمغالاة ، ذلك له خطأ كمثل ما نحن بصدده مثل موضوع الزمن ..

المكان : ما السؤال بالمكان ؟؟ !! ، هفترض إن حضرتك تُعني المكان بالحدود ، بالطبع قيمة عقل حضرتك أعلي من ظني هذا ، المكان هو الوجود لأصل الشئ المُكون للكون ، أو هو عرش الخالق لديكم أنتم ، الذي ينبثق منه كل ما نحن فيه ، ذلك علي سبيل الفرض الجدالي ..

أتحد الزمان و المكان لـ مرة واحدة ، هنا الصدفة تكون ، حدث شئ ما ، أدي للتمدد و الأنفجار العظيم ، 

و أدي للوجود ..

لو هننظر لضخامة الكون ، هنقول " أزاي نقول الصدفة هي سبب إيجاده ؟؟ !! " ،

الصدفة كبيرة عـ الكون ، لأن كل هـ الكون و الحياة ، ليس به شئ هادف ذو هدف حقيقي لا ثانوي ..

نخرج خارج موضوع الصدفة ، لو كان هناك خالق ، ماذا يستفيد من تعذيبنا في حالة عدم طاعته ؟؟

أنه سادي أو مُتسلط ..

لا اُكثر ..

==

السؤال الثاني لحضرتك ،

الزمان لم يكن كائن ليرتبط بشئ ، تم إعادة شرحي لقصدي من الزمن ..

لو حضرتك لديك أستفسار في قصدي ، تحت أمرك ..

==

بالنسبة لمواضيع حضرتك ، أشكرك يا فندم لدعوتي بها ، ذلك أولاً ،

ثانياً : أن لم أسأل عن مَّـنْ خلق الله لأني أعرف الرد و مقتنع بالرد لا مقتنع بـ الله ..

ثالثاً : بخصوص موضوع " هل الله ظالم " الإجابة لستً بصددها ، لكن طالما تطرقنا لهذه النقطة سأكتب بها

بالتفصيل ،

* ما ذكرته حضرتك بالموضوع ، مجرد ظاهريات أرضية (( ما بين الحوادث ، حروب ، مرض السرطان تحديداً )) ،

لكن هناك فيه " الماورائيات " لكل هذا ..

سأتطرق للأمر بالسطور القليلة _ بقدر الإمكان _ القادمة ، 

فرض جدالي ، في خالق ، خلق الملائكة ، كان عارف بأسبقية علمه الغير مُصيرة للأمور ، إن الملائكة فرقة منهم ، هتسقط ، طيب كان المفروض حتي لا يُعاين هلاكهم ، ما يخلق تلك المجموعة ، ذلك من خلال رحمته المقترنة بمحبته لـ هؤلاء ، من العدل أنه كان لا يخلق تلك الملائكة بنوازع لأن عزة الذات تعتبر نزعة ،
الملائكة ليسوا كاملين لأن الكامل هو الخالق فقط ، أعطي لهم قوة الله " سطان إيل " ، هل في حد يعطي طفل سلك 3 فاز و يقوله لك حرية الاختيار و عارف إن الطفل له فضول ؟؟ !! 
كما أن الملائكة كانت لا خبرة لها بالشر لُتميز أن مخالفة الخالق هي شر أم هي مجرد تطرق برئ للفكرة ؟؟

بالتالي يتضح لي أن الخالق _ إن كان هناك خالق _ ليس عادل في ذاته ، ليس كما تُبجله الأديان ، فحسب ..

=================================

ننتقل لـ ظاهريات الموضوع " هل الله ظالم " (( موت بالحوادث ، حروب ، أمراض كـ السرطان ، حضرتك ليه محدد المرض دا بالذات ؟؟ )) 

* بالأديان لا موت بل إنتقال ، لكن طالما لا يوجد إثبات لـ حياة أخري ، فلا داعي لذلك الإعتقاد ، 
هناك موت إذن و فراق ، ما الداعي أيها الخالق للموت ؟؟ ، ألم تقدر لإحياء جميع الناس معاً ؟؟ !! 
هنرد و نقول " مينفعش ، المكان منين !! " فذلك تعجب لا فائدة منه ، للخالق كلي القدرة تصرف ..
و بعدين كان هيحصل كدا بجنة عدن ، لما كان الإنسان عايش قبل الخطية و كان في جنس في الجنة ،
(( طبقاً للكتاب روعة الجنس في الزواج )) * أذكر بياناته بالأخر * المدعم بالآية (( تكوين 1 :28 )) قبل السقوط ،

آنذاك ، كانت الأنسان لا يموت ، لأنه قيل له بعد السقوط " موتاً تموت " كان المقصود بالموت هنا ، موت الجسد ، لأنه سُيعذب بالنار مع " سطان إيل " ، أليس كان بالجنة يعيش البشر كلهم بالتناسل دون موت ؟؟

كان يقدر الخالق يعمل كدا ، و معملش كدا ، ليه لأنه ظالم ، بالأخص بعد ما يسمي بالفداء العظيم ، المفروض كان أتفق عليه الناس بالإجماع ، خاصة بعد إتمام صلبه (( أي إتمام عدله )) ، و بعدين كان فين الخالق تارك البشر حقبات طويلة من الزمن لم يتذكرهم سوي بضعة من الأنبياء بالعهد القديم ، الذين لم يُغطوا العالم آنذاك تبشير بل كانوا موجهين لليهود فقط ، أين رسالته لباقي المجتمعات التي تنشأت علي غير تعاليمه ، ذلك أدلة لأن فكرة الطفل يسوع (( السيد المسيح ، المسيا المنتظر )) لم تكن إله ، بل  تحت أي إدعاء أخر ..
ذلك لا يمنع أن المسيحية بها تعاليم* سامية لا سماوية* ، فـ أديان شرق أسيا بها تعاليم جليلة ، لكن ليس موضعها هنا ..

* ننتقل لنقطة لماذا خلق الخالق _ فرضاً وجوده _ الأنسان ساذج لا برئ و ترك معه الشيطان ، بالأخر الدين يقولك (( أصلها حرية إرادة )) ، تبئا حرية إرادة لما يكون في علم كامل للأنسان ، لكن بدون علم الانسان بـ حيل الشيطان ، يبئا الأنسان خُلق ساذج لا برئ و تُرك مع الشيطان لينفرد به ، الخالق عارف كل دا بأسبقية علمه ، ترك الأنسان يقع ، الخالق طرده لأرض الشقاء (( أي الأمراض و الموت و غيره )) ، يبئا الخالق ظالم بالأديان ، 
الأديان وُجدت لتتسلط ع الشعوب و تتحكم بها ..

ذلك هو الـ فيما ورائيات (( فكر الميتافيزيقا )) لظاهريات مشاكل موضوع حضرتك أ / صوت الرب ..

==

* الكتاب (( روعة الجنس بالزواج )) تقديم د ق / منيس عبد النور ، ترجمة د / شريف شاكر ، 
تأليف / تيم وبفرلي لاهاي ، العبارة المقتبسة من صفحاته صــــــــــ6ـــــــــــفحة ، دار و مكتبة الحرية ..

==

تحياتي و إعتذراي لحضرتك مرة أخري ..


----------



## yahomie (9 أكتوبر 2014)

الاخ *zama* تفكيرك سليم و راح تجذبنى لقراءة الانجيل بحياتى ما اعرف شو بيه .. اعتقد كمان انك محتاج تقرا التلمود لبعض الوقت او تسمعه mp3 اذا بتعرف عبرى راح تلاقى اجابات كتيرة مبعرف مسموح بها هنا او لا


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> سؤال افتراضي؟
> لو كان في موعد بيني وبينك
> والفاصل بينا نهر عريض لا استطيع اجتيازه الا بسفينة
> 
> ...



أ / كليمو ،

أحترم مثالك ، لكن لو هستخدم به النقد ، سأجعل الكلام خبره قصير ..

مثال للنقد عملي (( الـ 60 دقيقة تكفي لصنع قاعدة خشبية تطفو بالماء ، ما بعرف نوع الخشب الذي عثرت عليه ، ممكن سباحة حتي لو النهر عريض ، ممكن حضرتك أخرت ع الميعاد لأنه المفروض بحسابك أن قدامك نهر و ما تعرف ظروف طريقك ، كلام كتير ممكن يتقال ، لكن لا أريد أن اُسهب الحوار بيني و بين حضرتك )) ..

==

هل تعلم أن البركان ممكن بيكون جزر بالبحر ؟؟ أمثال (( جزيرة أوجاشيما البركانية باليابان )) ، 
هل تعلم أن البركان له فائدة بخصوبة التربة الزراعية ، 
هل تعلم أن البركان له  فائدة بإظهار المعادن من باطن الأرض ، 
هل تعلم أن البركان يُجدد الغازات الجوية ، ألخ ..

فمابالك بالأنفجار العظيم !!

فضلاً عن أنني لا أقتنع بالصدفة ، إلا حين فراغ الحياة من الهدف الحقيقي ، عدم ثبوت وجود خالق ، الحياة فارغة ، لكن محتاجة الشجاعة الكافية لإنهاؤها (( مثلما تقولوا حضراتكم ، بخار قليل يظهر ثم يضمحل )) فالحياة فارغة فعلاً ..

==

تحياتي ، سلام يا فندم ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

هستأذن جميع الأساتذة و الأخوة ، إذا تأخرت بضعة أيام ، لا تعتبروه هروب من النقاش ، بل تعب و إرهاق ..

سلام ..


----------



## صوت الرب (9 أكتوبر 2014)

كيفك حبيبي زاما
سعيد بالحوار معك


> الزمن ليس المقصود به الوقت المعروف الآن


فاهم عليك أنك لا تقصد بالزمن الساعة 60 دقيقة و التاريخ كذا كذا
و لكن لم أقصد بسؤالي (عن كيف وجد الزمن و المكان)  بهذا
هلأ سأشرح لك ما عنيته


> الزمن موجود منذ البداية


نحن نتحدث كلام فلسفي 
أنت تكلمت كيف تعتقد أن الخليقة أتت و قد رجعت لمليارات السنين
و قولت بالصدفة تقاطع الزمان و المكان
و أنا أريد أن أرجع إلى أبعد من ذلك أي لنبدأ بالزمان
أفهم ما تعنيه من أن الزمان هو عبارة عن تعاقب للأحداث
و لكن سؤالي من اوجد تعاقب للأحداث
يعني برأيك كيف صار حدث قبل حدث 
أو حدث بعد حدث ؟
إن كان جوابك الزمن موجود منذ البداية
فهذا يعني أن أعتبرت الزمن نقطة بدأت منها فلسفتك و لم ترجع ما قبل الزمن
كما نحن نعتبر الله نقطة بدأ الخليقة و كل ما هو موجود



> المكان هو الوجود لأصل الشئ المُكون للكون


هذا الشيء المُكون للكون كيف تكون
هذا الشيء المُوجد للكون كيف أُوجد



> لو هننظر لضخامة الكون ، هنقول " أزاي نقول الصدفة هي سبب إيجاده ؟؟ !! " ،
> 
> الصدفة كبيرة عـ الكون ، لأن كل هـ الكون و الحياة ، ليس به شئ هادف ذو هدف حقيقي لا ثانوي ..


بالتفكير الإلحادي الكون ليس به شي هادف
بالتفكير الديني هدف الحياة في هذا الكون هو إختبار للإنسان
فبالنهاية نحن زوار 



> نخرج خارج موضوع الصدفة ، لو كان هناك خالق ، ماذا يستفيد من تعذيبنا في حالة عدم طاعته ؟؟
> 
> أنه سادي أو مُتسلط ..


ليست المسألة في عدم طاعته بقدر أننا إخترنا الشيطان عن الله
إخترنا أن نكون عبيدا له بدل أبناء لله
إخترنا الموت بدل الحياة



> فرض جدالي ، في خالق ، خلق الملائكة ، كان عارف بأسبقية علمه الغير مُصيرة للأمور ، إن الملائكة فرقة منهم ، هتسقط ، طيب كان المفروض حتي لا يُعاين هلاكهم ، ما يخلق تلك المجموعة ، ذلك من خلال رحمته المقترنة بمحبته لـ هؤلاء ، من العدل أنه كان لا يخلق تلك الملائكة بنوازع لأن عزة الذات تعتبر نزعة ،
> الملائكة ليسوا كاملين لأن الكامل هو الخالق فقط ، أعطي لهم قوة الله " سطان إيل " ، هل في حد يعطي طفل سلك 3 فاز و يقوله لك حرية الاختيار و عارف إن الطفل له فضول ؟؟ !!
> كما أن الملائكة كانت لا خبرة لها بالشر لُتميز أن مخالفة الخالق هي شر أم هي مجرد تطرق برئ للفكرة ؟؟
> 
> بالتالي يتضح لي أن الخالق _ إن كان هناك خالق _ ليس عادل في ذاته ، ليس كما تُبجله الأديان ، فحسب ..


الله خلقنا لأنه يحبنا ... 
كما الرسام المبدع يحب أن يرسم
فكذلك الخالق يحب أن يخلق و لهذا خلق كل شيء ... خلق الملائكة و خلق تنوع الكائنات الحية و أخيرا الإنسان
ميز ألله المخلوقات السمائية (الملائكة) و الإنسان بأنهم مخيرون و ليس مسيرون
أراد أن يعطيهم حقا حرية و أحبهم حتى المنتهى
الملائكة مخيرون بكل شيء و هو اراد ذلك لأنه لا يريد أن يخلق آلات او روبوتات
بل يريد أن يتعامل مع مخلوقات حرة لها قراراتها و حريتها
ما حصل أن أحد الملائكة إستغل الحرية المعطاه له و لم يهتم لمحبة الله
و حب أن يأخذ منزلة الله و يصبح مثله كما نقرأ في آية (إش 14: 14):
أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ

هذا الملاك إستغل الحرية المعطاه له بهذه الطريقة النجسة
فما كان من الله إلا أن ينزله و يعاقبه
ليس ذنب الله أن يخلق مخلوق و يعطيه إرادة و حرية وإستقلال
و لكن من المقرف حقا أن يستغل هذا المخلوق هذه العطايا ليأخذ منزلة من أنعم عليه بتلك العطايا




> * بالأديان لا موت بل إنتقال ، لكن طالما لا يوجد إثبات لـ حياة أخري ، فلا داعي لذلك الإعتقاد ،
> هناك موت إذن و فراق ، ما الداعي أيها الخالق للموت ؟؟ ، ألم تقدر لإحياء جميع الناس معاً ؟؟ !!


نعم ألله خلق آدم ليعيش حياة أبدية 
و لكن عندما اخطأ آدم و دخلت الخطيئة لم يسمح له
بتناول من ثمر شجرة الحياة
لأنه لا يريده أن يحيى للأبد و هو مريض (بالخطيئة و العصيان)



> * ننتقل لنقطة لماذا خلق الخالق _ فرضاً وجوده _ الأنسان ساذج لا برئ و ترك معه الشيطان ، بالأخر الدين يقولك (( أصلها حرية إرادة )) ، تبئا حرية إرادة لما يكون في علم كامل للأنسان ، لكن بدون علم الانسان بـ حيل الشيطان ، يبئا الأنسان خُلق ساذج لا برئ و تُرك مع الشيطان لينفرد به


حبيبي نقطة مهمة جدا
ألله لا يجرب الإنسان بمعرفته ... الله يجرب حب الإنسان له
و لهذا محبة الله هي أول الوصايا و تلخيص لكل وصايا الكتاب المقدس
لو آدم أحب الله حبا حقيقيا و كبيرا لما وافق أن يكمل الحديث
مع كائن يقول له عكس ما قاله الله
فالله قال عن شجرة معينة : لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا
فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا!

------------------------------------
*سأسألك سؤال مهم أرجو أن تفكر كثيرا قبل أن تجيبة :
سؤالي : مشاعر الإنسان و أحاسيسه كيف وجدت فيه
يعني كيف لتقاطع الزمان و المكان أن يوجد شخص مثلي
يحب فلان و يبكي على فلان و يغضب من فلان و يكره فلان و يضحك على أمر ما

هذه المشاعر ( الحب / الكره / الغضب / البكاء / الضحك )
كيف وجدت من صدفة تقاطع الزمان و المكان 

تذكر "فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> القضية هنا ليس قبولي أو رفضي ..
> 
> بل الأمر يكمن في " كيف يدعي الدين الأختلاف بين كيفية حياة الكائنات الحية (( إنسان ، حيوان )) ؟؟
> 
> ...


*الحيوانات ليس لها روح .... بل لها "نفس" ..... الحيوانات كائن ثنائى وليس ثلاثى

نعود إلى سؤالى: ما الفارق بين الإنسان والحيوان فى الفكر الإلحادى ..... لا فرق ... كلاهما بعد الموت يصبحان جثة عفنة ويتلاشيان
لكن ما الفارق بين الحيوان والإنسان خلال حياتهما
الفارق هو الضمير
ما هو الضمير فى الفكر الإلحادى*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (9 أكتوبر 2014)

[المشاركة  الاولى (1)

سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع 
لنبدا بالتعليق  نقطة  نقطة  حتى  لا  تتشعب  بنا النقاط  ونكون قادرين على الخروج  بنتيجة  ايجابية  وارجو من الجميع  التمحور حول  نقطة  واحدة​



> تقول " لحين  ثبوت  بالدلائل  العقلية  "



وهذا ما اريده  منك  فقط   ولكن طالما دخلت  فى  نقاش  اطلب منك  امرين :
الاول :  لا مجال  فى  ردودك  لكلمة  لا اعرف  لانها لو ذكرت كثيرا فهذا يكون  نقص فكرتك  الذى تعتقد بها وغير كاملة   واستعجب  انك تعتقد فى فكره  هى ناقصة  فى  كمالها وبناءها  
الامر الثانى :   الرجاء  ان تكون  دقيق فى التفاصيل  حينما ترد  لانى  لم   اقبل  باجابات عامه وغير مدعمة بالادلة  العقلية   الواضحة 



> تقول : " كيف وجدت الخليقة ومن اوجدها "



سوف نتكلم داخل هذه النقطة وبعدها ننقل الى ما يليها 
ترد على ذلك بالاتى " الصدفة " وتهتم بامر اخر وهو " الهدف "
العجيب يا عزيزى تطالب الكل بالدليل بينما لم اجده فى ردك لماذا ؟... لان الصدفة كلمة لا محل لها بين العلم والكون ولانه ليس هناك صدفة ودعنى اقول لك ان الصدفة ليست سوى نتيجة  لفقدان الرؤية العلمية وخمول العقل ، لان العلم  يعرف الدراسة والدليل والبرهان والمقارنه . وحينما تدخل بين اجواء العلم تجد ان الصدفة من ينادى بها هو لا يريد البرهان والتفكير العقلى الواضح  .. كيف يكون هذا ( كلامى هنا عموما ولم يكون على شخصك )

دعنى نبدا بتمهيد بسيط ويكون نقاشنا فيه وسوف يكون باب كبير لدخولنا اعماق العلم والادلة العقلية الصارخة 


عجبنى قول لعالم كبير وهو توماس اديسون :" لم ياتى شى من اختراعاتى بالصدفة ، بل كل شى بالعمل الجاد "​
فالصدفة يا عزيزى تبتعد عن القوانين العامة وعن مجال الكون كلة  سوف ابدا بدليل خفيف ارجو من الجميع التدقيق فيه قبل التعليق  وبعدها سوف اطلب من الاخ والحبيب زاما ببعض الاجابات على الاسئلة : 

نشاهد الفديو :"

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=wzX-eNegHCQ[/YOUTUBE]


ودعم هذا الفديو احدى اكبر العلماء فى انجلترا 

نبدا فى التامل : 
اول سؤال : فسر لى بالدليل العلمى الذى عجز العالم الانجليزى  عن توضيحه كيف فعل النمل الابيض ذلك وهو اعمى ؟

ثانى سؤال : بالمقارنه العلمية والعقلية كيف الانسان الذى يملك العقل والتصميم والابداع وهو مفتوح العينين لا يقدر يفعل ذلك والنمل يفعل ذلك ؟

ثالث سؤال : بالمقارنه العلمية والتطبيق ان لو وضعنا مليون شخص اعمى امام مليون نمله كيف تفسر دقة النمل فى تصميم ذلك والتنسيق بينهم فى البناء والمهارة وحلول المشاكل وبين تخبط الانسان فى التحربة عن كل فرد اخر ؟

رابع سؤال والاهم فيهم ................" كيف انتجت الصدفة الذى ابتكرتها انت وتنسجها من خيالك التفكيرى  هذا النمل الابيض الذى يكون بمنتهى البراعة والتصميم وهو اعمى ؟ ​
اكتفى بهذه الاسئلة حول موضوع النمل وانتظر دليلك العقلى والعلمى الثابت بالادلة .


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> أحترم مثالك ، لكن لو هستخدم به النقد ، سأجعل الكلام خبره قصير ..
> 
> مثال للنقد عملي (( الـ 60 دقيقة تكفي لصنع قاعدة خشبية تطفو بالماء ، ما بعرف نوع الخشب الذي عثرت عليه ، ممكن سباحة حتي لو النهر عريض ، ممكن حضرتك أخرت ع الميعاد لأنه المفروض بحسابك أن قدامك نهر و ما تعرف ظروف طريقك ، كلام كتير ممكن يتقال ، لكن لا أريد أن اُسهب الحوار بيني و بين حضرتك )) ..


حبيبي زاماً
بيني وبينك لن يكون الا الاخوة والاحترام لهذا دخلت اكلمك 
تانياً انا حاسس ومدرك ما تقوله وان  الاغلبية تحاورك بالايمان اي يجب ان تؤمن بكل الحالات
وانت  تنادي:
 يا جماعة عايز اؤمن لكن اعطوني دليل حسي
ولا تقولو لي يجب عليك ان تؤمن بالقوة ...

سؤالي حبيبي زاما

لو قلتلك هذه السفينة صنعت تلقائياً بغض النظر عن الوقت واي نوع خشب او حديد او او ذهب
*:اي بدون صانع*

*هل ستصدق؟؟؟*


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*إلى العزيز زاما..
لو كان بإمكاني أن اكتب لك تعليقي على كل ما ذكرت لما ترددت ..
وخصاة انك تمر في نفس الأفكار التي مررت بها. لكن مشكلتي الوقت ثم الوقت.. منشغل جداً هذه الفترة..

لكني على ثقة بأن الأعضاء هنا سيووفون ويكفون. الرب يبارككم جميعاً*


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

أ / جوسبل ، 

بعد التحية ..

==



> هسئلك احنا ليه اذكي من البهايم كتير كدا؟ بمعني ليه البهيم مش بيدور علي حياته الابدية ليه مش بيدور علي الخلود ليه معندوش خوف من الموت الا لما بيشوف بهيم زيه ميت قدامه مثلا ليه البهايم ما اخترعتش و ما عملتش و ما سوتش...



برأيئ البحت ، " أنا أري إن الموضوع تخصصات ، الذي بمعني ، الأنسان مهمته يفكر و يخترع فقط ، ذلك ما يُيمزه ، الأسد 

مهمته الإفتراس عند الجوع مهما كان خصمه قوي ، الكلب _ أسف ع الكلمة _ مهمته الحراسة بالشم " ، هكذا ..

أما جزئية الحياة الأبدية هذه ، هي ما إلا أفكار _ لها الأحترام _ لكنها لا ثبوت لها ..

==



> السؤال هنا..لماذا لم يتطور عقل البهيم عبر ملايين السنين مثل عقل الانسان بمعني ان الانسان بدأ بدائي و انتهي متطور جدا



أنا غير مؤمن بالتطور نهائياً من بداية الإلحاد الرسمي ، لـ سبب ،

الخلية الأولي تطورت ، إلي أن وصلت لـ تركيبنا هذا ، فلماذا لا يُـنتج التطور ، كائنات أخري غير المألوف الذي عرفناه الآن ؟؟ !!

التطور لا يفعل هذا ، أختلف مع أخواتي الملحديين بتلك الجزئية الوحيدة ، و أقتنعت بدلاً من ذلك بـ الصدفة البحتة و تعريفها 

نتاج مما عرفت .. 

==



> كل هذا يعزي لنظرية التطور لقد تطورت عقولنا و تعقدت جدا في تكوينها علي مدي الزمان و هذا تفسير علمي مع العلم اني لا اكفر بنظريه التطور بل اعتقد ان جزء منها صحيح الا و هو ان الكائنات تتطور و تتكيف و تتغير بمر الزمان و المكان و هذا الجزء شبه مسلم به علميا الان



أصحاب الرأئ ليسوا صُناع أو علماء ، لكن لهم الحق في الرأئ ، أنا لي الحق في الرأئ ، أختلف مع العلم في التطور ، طبقاً للسبب المذكور أعلاه ، مهما أثبتوا ، لأن الحجة العقلية أقوي من النظريات ..

الأمر كله نظريات ..

==



> الانسان عقله متطور و سائد علي البهائم عشان كدا هو خالد حتي لو لم يكن هناك ابديه فهو خالد بفكره و اختراعاته و قصصه و فنه...شوف اكبر الفنانين خالدين رغم موتهم و ذكرهم بين الناس عالي ازاي....
> 
> انما هات لي قطة ولا كلب و لا بقره خالده بعمل ادته....عملها تخدمتك ...مخلوقه ليك انتا



مخلوقة ليك أنت !!

الأنسان ليس خالد ، بل مادته هي الخالدة و لا تفني ، أعمال الأنسان خالدة لأن لها لغة للتعبير ، 

أعمال الحيوانات _ أسف ع الكلمة _ خالدة فيما بينهم ، لكننا لا نعرفها لأننا نفتقد لطريقة التواصل معهم ، هم سيفنوا مثلنا و ليس فناء مادتهم ..

(( أحدث ما توصل إليه العلم في لغة الحيوانات _ أسف ع الكلمة _ هو معرفة صوت التزاوج )) ..

كل ما يسعي إليه الحيوان هو الحياة الآمنة ، نحن بـ حل الذبح ، نُنهي ذلك ، طبقاً لـ قصة (( أذبح و كل أو قصة خروف     

النبي/ إسحاق )) ..

==

أشكرك يا فندم ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

yahomie قال:


> الاخ *zama* تفكيرك سليم و راح تجذبنى لقراءة الانجيل بحياتى ما اعرف شو بيه .. اعتقد كمان انك محتاج تقرا التلمود لبعض الوقت او تسمعه mp3 اذا بتعرف عبرى راح تلاقى اجابات كتيرة مبعرف مسموح بها هنا او لا



مُتشكر ، أتمني لحضرتك الهداية فيما ترغب ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> لكن سؤالي من اوجد تعاقب للأحداث
> يعني برأيك كيف صار حدث قبل حدث
> أو حدث بعد حدث ؟
> إن كان جوابك الزمن موجود منذ البداية
> ...



من أوجد تعاقب للأحداث ؟؟ !!

في تفكيري الإلحادي ، لم يوجد واجد لتعاقب الأحداث ، لأن الزمن أزلي ، ليس له بداية ..

في تفكيري لِما ستكون عليه الإديان مستقبلاً ، الخالق _ فرضاً _ موجود بذاته ، كما يقول الدين ، في تفكيره و ترتيبه لأمور الخلق و تعاقب تلك الأحداث ، ذلك هو الزمن ..

ما قبل الزمن ، لا يوجد شئ ، لأن أثناء الزمن يوجد كل شئ ، منذ وجود الخالق الموجود بذاته _ فرضاً _ الزمن موجود ..

حضرتك ، تخيل معي  قبل الزمن ، ماذا سنجد ؟؟

برأيئ المقتنع به ، سنجد لا شئ قبل الزمن ، 

إما سنخوض في هوة بعيدة ، عن أنه كان قبل الخالق شئ أو بالأحري خلق شئ قبلنا و لم يسرد لنا تفاصيل عنها 

(( و المادة المُكونة للكون تبقيت منه )) ، تلك طريق تطرقت إليه أيام و تراجعت عنه ..

==



> هذا الشيء المُكون للكون كيف تكون
> هذا الشيء المُوجد للكون كيف أُوجد



موجود بذاته ، مثلما تقولون حضراتكم كـ أصحاب الأديان ، الإله موجود بذاته ..

الخالق _ لو موجود _ إنتاجه أي صنيعته تنفي وجوده لـ خلوها من المعني ، أنه ليس كامل كما تقول الأديان ..

ليس كامل ، لأنه يحتاج لتمجيدنا له و إلا لِما كان يخلقنا و يخلق الملائكة ،  ذلك موجز رأيئ به ..

==



> سأسألك سؤال مهم أرجو أن تفكر كثيرا قبل أن تجيبة :
> سؤالي : مشاعر الإنسان و أحاسيسه كيف وجدت فيه
> يعني كيف لتقاطع الزمان و المكان أن يوجد شخص مثلي
> يحب فلان و يبكي على فلان و يغضب من فلان و يكره فلان و يضحك على أمر ما
> ...



المشاعر و الضمير هما نتاج الفكرة ، لأنه لا جهاز عضوي مسئول عنهما بالجسم ..

لماذا تفصل حضرتك ، بين وجود الأنسان صدفة ، بين تركيب الأنسان ؟؟ كلاهما صُدف ، لأنه لا إله مُنظم وراء ذلك ، شرحت رأيئ بالموضوع قبل ذلك ..

الكائنات وُجدت صُدفة بما تحمله (( هل الجسد هيبئاً صُدفة و المشاعر تدل تركيبها المعقد علي وجود خالق )) بالطبع لأ ..

الكون ليس دقيق أووي بما يحمله (( كوارث طبيعية قبل الثورة الصناعية ، خارج الكوكب تصادم النيازك )) ..

فضلاً عن عدم وجود خالق ، بثبوت عدم صحة كلام الدين بـ كمال الخالق ، عدم وجود هدف للحياة ..

تلك العنصرين ، يُخرجوني خارج حدود الإعجاز ، بشرحهم المفصل علي توالي صفحات الموضوع ..

الإجابة تحديداً ع المشاعر 
المشاعر تنتجها الفكرة ، و المشاعر تُحرك الفكرة فيما بعد ، المشاعر تنتقل بـ إشعاع السيكوفيزيائي ..

مثال جاف جداً : الحديد عندما تُعرضه لـ لهب ، ينصهر لدرجة الإحمرار (( هكذايكون الغضب )) عندما يتعرض الحديد لـ ثقل أكبر من قدرته ينكسر (( هكذا يكون الحزن )) ، هكذا من صور ..
لو الإله موجود _ فرضاً _ فهو متغطرس ، لـ يُعذب خليقته ، فأين مشاعره ، فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه ..

الكائنات و تركيبها وليدة الصدفة ..

هناك قوانين تحكم الطبيعة ، تؤدي إحداها لـ زلازل و براكين ، أين المشاعر تجاه ذلك الدمار ؟؟

لا اُقنع حضرتك بل اُفند قناعتي المكتملة بـ لفيف المشاركات ..

==

كل الشكر يا فندم ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحيوانات ليس لها روح .... بل لها "نفس" ..... الحيوانات كائن ثنائى وليس ثلاثى
> 
> نعود إلى سؤالى: ما الفارق بين الإنسان والحيوان فى الفكر الإلحادى ..... لا فرق ... كلاهما بعد الموت يصبحان جثة عفنة ويتلاشيان
> لكن ما الفارق بين الحيوان والإنسان خلال حياتهما
> ...



أطلب تعريف النفس و الروح من حضرتك ، لأستطيع الرد ، أو دعني اُخمن ،

الروح = روح الله ، النفس = نسمة الحياة التي المنبثقة إلي التراب من أنف الخالق ، 

هل أنا صح ؟؟ 

==

علي أي حال من التعريفات ،

ما الإثبات أن الأنسان ثلاث أجزاء مثل خالقه ، الحيوان _ أعتذر عن الكلمة _ جزئين (( نفس و جسد )) ،

هل الحيوان _ معذرة في الكلمة _ يحيا بـ ثاني أكسيد الكربون لذلك الخالق لم يمنحه روح ؟؟

==

نأتي للمهم ،

الخالق _ فرضاً _ موجود ، كل شئ منبثق منه ، بما فيه التراب ، أجسادنا الترابية أنتهت ، هنقوم بأجساد ممجدة ..

ما هي الأجساد الممجدة ؟؟ كيف عرفتمونها و صدقتمونها و أنتم لا ترونها ؟؟

أين ذهب جسد الخالق الترابي ؟؟

==

سلام ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> ما هو الضمير فى الفكر الإلحادى



الضمير هو أفكار مكتسبة ، تختلف بحسب التنشئة ، من معتقد و مكان لأخر ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> حبيبي زاماً
> بيني وبينك لن يكون الا الاخوة والاحترام لهذا دخلت اكلمك
> تانياً انا حاسس ومدرك ما تقوله وان  الاغلبية تحاورك بالايمان اي يجب ان تؤمن بكل الحالات
> وانت  تنادي:
> ...



لو وقفت قدام مثال حضرتك ، هقتنع علي طول إن موقفي خطأ ، 

لكن 

العمل البشري لابد أن يكون وراءه صانع ، بينما الظواهر الطبيعية وراءها قوانين _ غير منضبطة أحياناً _ و 

تفاعلات هي مَّـنْ تصنعها مثل الأنفجار العظيم ، هناك فيديوهات تؤكد ما أقول ، لكن هنا ليس مكانها ، بل أستخدم الكلام فقط ..

==

الإجابة التي تُريد حضرتك سماعها مني ، لا أصدق ، خاصة بعد التوضيح ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

أ / مكاريوس أو مقاريوس ، مثلما ترغب حضرتك أن اُناديك .. 

==

أود التنويه لنقطة هامة ، بالكاد أستعير دلائل و لينكات و ألخ من توثيقات ، لا لأني عاجز عن ذلك ، بل لأنني أستخدم عقلي فقط ، تلك طريقة الأوائل ، قبل أن يكون هناك علوم و ميديا ، لو كلامي فيه خطأ ، أستأذنكم ناقشوني بالحجة العقلية ..

==



> المشاركة الاولى (1)



أتمني تكون المليون ..



> سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع



كل السلام لحضرتك ..



> لنبدا بالتعليق نقطة نقطة حتى لا تتشعب بنا النقاط ونكون قادرين على الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية وارجو من الجميع التمحور حول نقطة واحدة



أكيد يا فندم ..



> الاول : لا مجال فى ردودك لكلمة لا اعرف لانها لو ذكرت كثيرا فهذا يكون نقص فكرتك الذى تعتقد بها وغير كاملة واستعجب انك تعتقد فى فكره هى ناقصة فى كمالها وبناءها



حاضر يا فندم ، لكن أوعدك أني مش هقدم فتاوي ، تنفيذاً للطلب ..



> الامر الثانى : الرجاء ان تكون دقيق فى التفاصيل حينما ترد لانى لم اقبل باجابات عامه وغير مدعمة بالادلة العقلية الواضحة



تسجيل متابعة ، حاضر يا فندم ..



> سوف نتكلم داخل هذه النقطة وبعدها ننقل الى ما يليها
> ترد على ذلك بالاتى " الصدفة " وتهتم بامر اخر وهو " الهدف "



أرد علي إيجاد الكون و أنسبه للصدفة البحتة بعد تعريفها برأيئ الناتج عن الإضطلاع لمختلف الإتجاهات  ، المهم حتي لا أسترسل ، أقول إن الكون وُجد بالصدفة لأنه خالِ من الهدف لإيجاده ، لو وُوجد هدف للكون ، لأصبح هناك عاقل وراء إيجاده ..
ذلك ردي علي الصدفة و الهدف ..

==



> العجيب يا عزيزى تطالب الكل بالدليل بينما لم اجده فى ردك لماذا ؟... لان الصدفة كلمة لا محل لها بين العلم والكون ولانه ليس هناك صدفة ودعنى اقول لك ان الصدفة ليست سوى نتيجة لفقدان الرؤية العلمية وخمول العقل ، لان العلم يعرف الدراسة والدليل والبرهان والمقارنه . وحينما تدخل بين اجواء العلم تجد ان الصدفة من ينادى بها هو لا يريد البرهان والتفكير العقلى الواضح .. كيف يكون هذا ( كلامى هنا عموما ولم يكون على شخصك )



أليس الأستفهامات المستنكرة ، بـ مر صفحات الموضوع ، الفكر المطروح ، عدم وجود دليل لوجود حياة أخري أو روح ، أليس كل ذلك برهان عقلي ، يُعد دليل ..
ذلك ردي علي عدم وجود دليل ..

عموماً ذلك ينال قناعتي للأمر ، ما أطرحه عليكم ، جانبكم الموقر هو صاحب الإدعاء به ، ذلك متمثل في القضية الثالثة 
(( ما هو الخالق )) نتيجة إدعاءكم بأنه هناك خالق ، بالتالي يقودنا بالتفكير لباقي الموضوع ..

طرحت الموضوع الذي يُعد إدعاء مني بـ عدم وجود خالق ، قدمت ما سبق شرحه بالسطر السابق من برهان عقلي من خلال الأستفهامات الشاغرة الإجابة  ، تحولت نتيجة الحوار لمناقشة ما يدعيه الأساتذة و الأخوة ، متمثلاً وجود روح أو حياة أخري ، ألخ من أفكار  بصفحات الموضوع ..

==

ما في شئ ، أسمه أن الصدفة خارج العلم ، مفترض علم التفكير (( لا العلوم المعملية المقصودة هنا )) ، يحقق بكل شئ ، لأن الصدفة لها وجود في حدوث الأشياء و ليس في جذبها عن عمد ، الفارق بين حدوث الأشياء مثال أكتشاف نيوتن للجاذبية بالصدفة لا العمد ..
==

مَّـنْ يُنادي بالصدفة ليس عشوائي بل يميل للتقليد الأوليّ للتفكير ، أحترم المكانة العلمية و لا أهابها ، لأن بي عقلي ..

==



> عجبنى قول لعالم كبير وهو توماس اديسون :" لم ياتى شى من اختراعاتى بالصدفة ، بل كل شى بالعمل الجاد "



قول العالم إديسون ، أنه لا صدفة ، سأرد عليه بصدفة نيوتن للجاذبية ..

*برومو فيلم الملحد* ، به حوار يقول " أتعتقد يا ملحد أن الهرم بُني بـ فاعل و لا تعتقد أن الكون وُجد بلا فاعل !! "
و يقول إديسون  " أنه لا أختراع بالصدفة " ، 

هناك فارق بين العمل الأنساني و المظهر الطبيعي للحدث ، أعمال الأنسان ، فالأنسان فاعلها ، أم المظهر الطبيعي للحدث فـ وراءه الصدفة ، خاصة لا ثبوت لوجود إله و الحياة لا هدف منها ..

كيف أقول " لا ثبوت لوجود خالق " ؟؟ 
هفترض هناك خالق ، الأديان بتقول عليه " كليّ الكمال " يعني مش محتاج حاجة مننا ، دا أحنا اللي محتاجين رعايته ، طيب ربنا خلقنا ليه لما مش محتاج لنا ؟؟ !! 

أتمني ما تكون الإجابة (( دي حكمة ربنا )) ..

بالطبع ربنا محتاج لتمجيدنا له ليشعر أنه إله ممجد لا نكرة (( لو كان وحدة حتي قبل خلق الملائكة )) ..
بالتالي كلام الدين في جزئية أن الكمال لله وحده ، خطأ ، بالتالي الدين خطأ ، إذن ما في إله ، بكل بساطة ..

==



> اول سؤال : فسر لى بالدليل العلمى الذى عجز العالم الانجليزى عن توضيحه كيف فعل النمل الابيض ذلك وهو اعمى ؟
> 
> ثانى سؤال : بالمقارنه العلمية والعقلية كيف الانسان الذى يملك العقل والتصميم والابداع وهو مفتوح العينين لا يقدر يفعل ذلك والنمل يفعل ذلك ؟
> 
> ...




العمي ، لا يكون سبب عجز بل قوة ، مثل طريقة برايل للعميان ، لأن بتوفير مصدر إستهلاك للطاقة تتركز إخراج تلك الطاقة في إبداعات بديلة ، طبقاً للقانون الطبيعي ، أتفضل حضرتك أقرأ عن الطاقة الكامنة بالأنترنت ، كيفما تشاء لئلا تعتقد أنني أوجهك لِما يخدم رأيئ ، طبعاً النمل له عقله مثلي ، له جسد يحيا مثلي ، له كرامته مثلي ، بدليل أنواع النمل 
(( المدافع ، نمل تخزين المواد الغذائية ، نمل العلاقات مع الكائنات الأخري ، ألخ من أنواع )) ، ذلك بسبب عقله ..
==
تاني سؤال لم أفهمه ، الأنسان له أعمال كُثر ، كيف لا يقدر مثل النمل ؟؟ 
==
ثالث سؤال ، الأنسان بطبيعنه العقلية خلاق لا مُنفذ نمطي ، النمل ينفذ متطلبات الحياة الضرورية ، نظراً لأنه كفيف بالفيديو ، فأنه يسير في أسراب لا خطوط مستقيمة مثل أي نمل أخر ، لكن الخفاش ليس أعمي بل يري بطريقة الموجات ،  المقدرة أنواع لدي العميان سواء من البشر أو من حشرات و الطيور مثل الخفاش ..
==
رابع سؤال ، تلك السؤال يُماثل السؤال اللي ممكن تسألوا حضرتك ليّ ، هو (( الأنسان بكل هذه البراعة بالصدفة ؟؟ )) الإجابة نعم بالصدفة ، لأنه من خلال طيات ردي هذا ، أستبعد وجود خالق ، حتي لا اُكرر ما سبق ، (( لو أثبت أن هناك خالق كامل هادف ، بالتالي ستقترن صنيعته به ، لكن يستحيل أن اُنسب صنيعة الكون للهواء )) 
ما تنسي حضرتك أنك من خلفية آمنت بالمُسلمات ، و وضعت حضرتك هدفاً للحياة _ الحياة التي أدعيها بلا هدف _ هي الحياة الأبدية ، ذلك إختلاف بين حضرتك و بيني ، كل ذلك و أكثر له علاقة بإجابتي التي لم تصلك و إجابتك التي لم تصلني ، تعلمت شئ بسيط منذ نعومة أظافري ، (( هو أنني أسأل عن كل شئ بـ لماذا ؟؟ )) ..

==

كل التحية ، سلام ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *إلى العزيز زاما..
> لو كان بإمكاني أن اكتب لك تعليقي على كل ما ذكرت لما ترددت ..
> وخصاة انك تمر في نفس الأفكار التي مررت بها. لكن مشكلتي الوقت ثم الوقت.. منشغل جداً هذه الفترة..
> 
> لكني على ثقة بأن الأعضاء هنا سيووفون ويكفون. الرب يبارككم جميعاً*



مُتشكر لحضرتك ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*الإنسان = جسد + نفس + روح
الحيوان= جسد + نفس

نعود للضمير ..... الإنسان, حسب فهمك, اكتسبه على مدى الزمن على مدى الزمن
لماذا لم يكتسب الحيوان ذلك الأكتساب ...؟؟؟

*


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الإنسان = جسد + نفس + روح
> الحيوان= جسد + نفس
> 
> نعود للضمير ..... الإنسان, حسب فهمك, اكتسبه على مدى الزمن على مدى الزمن
> ...



أستاذي / صوت صارخ ،

هل تعريفي للروح و النفس ، صحيح ؟؟

==

الحيوان _ أعتذر ع الكلمة _ به شئ تُشابه الضمير ، لكن لم تُسمي في أعرفنا بالضمير بل بالغريزة ، أختلف تجاه تلك التسمية ،

الغريزة هي التي تدفعه لـ يسد جوعه ..

الغريزة هي التي تجعله أليف إن كان أليف ..

لكن 

عندما يُصاب الحيوان الأليف _ معذرة ع الكلمة _ بالسُعار ، لا يُصيب صاحبه بأذي يُذكر ، أعتقد ذلك ضمير ..

الضمير الحيواني _ أسف ع الكلمة _ ليس كالضمير الآدمي ، نظراً لأن عقل الحيوان _ اسف ع الكلمة _ 

نمطي لا خلاق ، لكنه موجود بدليل : عند تدريب الحيوان _ أسف ع الكلمة _ فأنه يستجيب لعدم تكرار 

الخطأ ، هذا يشبه الضمير لـ حد كبير جداً .. 

==

ذلك رأيئ و قناعتي ..

==

تحياتي لحضرتك ..


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*كل ما أقوله ، أنا متراجع عنه ، أحتفظ بالسبب لـ ذاتي فحسب ..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أكتوبر 2014)

لم أُرد التدخل لكيلا يتعكر صفو الموضوع بفعل ما يحمله البعض من خلفية عن اللون الأصفر، ولا ما يحمله البعض عني شخصياً..
لكن رجاء محبة، ألا يخونكم أي تعبير..


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> تفاعلات هي مَّـنْ تصنعها مثل الأنفجار العظيم ، هناك فيديوهات تؤكد ما أقول ، لكن هنا ليس مكانها ، بل أستخدم الكلام فقط ..





 مما يعني لو سئلتك عن اي انفجار ارضي هل هناك من صنعه او وضعه وأعده؟؟

سأجاوب عنك نعم...


ولو سئلتك عن ؟؟
الانفجار الكوني الذي  تتحدث عنه وسأكون معك  بنظرية  هذا الانفجار   طبعاً كلنا قرأنا وسمعنا به..
أهذا برأيك ليس له صانع؟؟؟؟؟؟
هكذا وُجدَ  من تلقاء نفسه؟؟؟
فتجمعت عناصره وحدها وانفجرت مؤلفة كون دقيق دقيق دقيق المفاصل؟؟...

وحياة دقيقة مدروسة فيها كل مقومات الحياة اوكسجين ومياه  الى اخره 
 وليل ونهار ..

*
=============
خارج الموضوع..
اخيراً 
اطلب مني اي فيديو لو تحب **او  اي شيء يخطر في دماغك...*

*وانا اصنعه لك بأي مشاهد تريدها وعلى جهازي المتواضع فما بالك بكومبيوترات واستديوهات الدول  خصوصاً اذا كانت  ..
انفجار كوني ...




*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> كل ما أقوله ، أنا متراجع عنه ، أحتفظ بالسبب لـ ذاتي فحسب ..



شكرا لصراحتك وهذا نابع من شخص يدرك الحقيقة اينما كانت...
 لا يوجد مكان فى قلبه للجدل ورفض اعمى لما هو موجود فقط .. اقدر فيك ذلك واقدر فيك تفكيرك فى البداية فانت شخص لا تترك العشوائية تقودك 

اذن لا داعى لتعليقى على اخر كلام لك ما يهمنى هو شخصك ومدى اقتناعك الحالى 

ربنا معاك ويحفظك فى كل خطوة فى حياتك الشخصية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2014)

هو فيه ايه انا مش فاهمه حاجه يا جماعه....خير خير باذن الله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> الضمير هو أفكار مكتسبة ، تختلف بحسب التنشئة ، من معتقد و مكان لأخر ..



الضمير عند الانسان بس مش عند الحيوان كمان...و دا سبب تميزنا كبشر مش افكار وهمية مرسلة

تحياتي ليك يا زاما ...ربنا معاك


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

أيها الأحبة،

زاما تراجع عن الموضوع، وقال:



			
				zama;3651050
 قال:
			
		

> *كل ما أقوله ، أنا متراجع عنه ، أحتفظ بالسبب لـ ذاتي فحسب ..*


 
يعني الموضوع انتهى ولا حاجة لمنقاشته مع زاما.


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 أكتوبر 2014)

أمة قال:


> أيها الأحبة،
> 
> زاما تراجع عن الموضوع، وقال:
> 
> ...



نشكر ربنا.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2014)

zama قال:


> *كل ما أقوله ، أنا متراجع عنه ، أحتفظ بالسبب لـ ذاتي فحسب ..*


*
من بدأ معك المشوار ...... سيكمله ......*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2014)

الأخ زاما، هل تسمح بإغلاق الموضوع؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*شهادتي بعد إنكاري*




Molka Molkan قال:


> الأخ زاما، هل تسمح بإغلاق الموضوع؟



*ارجوا جعله مفتوح ..... فقد عشنا النصف الأول .... وسنعيش الجزء الثانى..... حينئذ سننقل الموضوع لقسم الشهادات*


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس ، إله واحد آمين ..​
سلام المسيح لحضراتكم ..

* أقول ما أتفوه به ، لأسم المسيح فقط ..

* أنكرته بالعلن (( بالمنتدي ، بالمجتمع الواقعي )) ، أعتذر له بالعلن أيضاً ، من خلال ذِكر ما حدث ..

* ما حدث هو (( أنني كنت جالس بـ مقعد الكمبيوتر ، لأكتب إحدي الردود ، لـ أركان ذلك الموضوع هذا ، 

كنت بحالة من الأقتناع التام لِما أكتب ، لكني أستنشقت رائحة ذكية جداً " نفاذة " ، تُشبه رائحة البخور الكنسي ،

اُعجبت بالرائحة و لم أهتم ، أستمرت ، فـ قمت أستكشف مُعطر منزل بابا ، ليس مثل ما أستنشق بغرفتي الخاصة ،

بحثت من خلال الشرفات للمنزل ، لئلا يكون الرائحة لها مصدر خارجي ، لم أجد ، بل هي مُتركزة لدي جانب الكمبيوتر فقط ،

أستمرت مدة ما بين ثُلث ساعة و نصف ساعة ، ذلك تقديري للأمر ، بحثت أيضاً عطور والدتي ، لا أجدها بـمثل تلك الرئحة ، 

لا أجعل ظني بـ شئ إلا و فعلته سريعاً ، أستأذنت والدي بالدخول لـ غرفتي و التواجد بـ جانبي ليتحقق معي ما حدث ، 

قال لي " رائحة بخور مثل بخور الكنيسة يا مينا ، حلو حبيبي " لم يُبالي أو يهتم ، ماذا أفعل بالكمبيوتر أو ما هو موقفي 

حينذاك ، و خرج ، بالفعل تأكدت أنه شئ غير عادي ، لأنني تفحصت المنطقة حولي و لدي والدي يؤكد أنه هناك رائحة ،

إذن أنني لا أتوهم الأمور ، و ليست هذه تهيئات ، ليس كل ذلك ، بل هو مدلول _ سمائي واضح _ لي علي وجود 

عالم خارجي غير البشر ، له إله واحد حي ..

قلت ذلك ، لأجل أسم إلهي الواحد الثالوث الأقنوم (( المسيح )) ..

==

سلام و نعمة المسيح ترعاكم ..


----------



## أَمَة (10 أكتوبر 2014)

مع مشاركة الإبن زاما الأخيرة #*10* 
يغلق الموضوع 
بعد أن تم نسخها الى موضوع جديد 
في قسم الشهادات
هنـــــــا
حيث تم نقل جميع الردود​


----------

